#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?

## Swami Sangit Abhirama

Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Кардинально.

----------


## Макар

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Как может буддизм поменять мою жизнь? Меняю ее я.

----------

Игорь Ю (23.07.2012), Маркион (02.12.2012)

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

А если бы в мире не было буддизма? врятли бы у вас был такой ответ.

----------


## Макар

> А если бы в мире не было буддизма? врятли бы у вас был такой ответ.


А если б не было людей, был ли бы буддизм?

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

Зачем животным буддизм :Smilie: 
Буддизм появился с эго, и трансформировался в чтото высшее. Это эволюция сознания.
Кто эго знает...

----------


## Макар

> Зачем животным буддизм
> Буддизм появился с эго, и трансформировался в чтото высшее. Это эволюция сознания.
> Кто эго знает...


Что было раньше - люди или буддизм? 
Кто меняет жизнь - человек или буддизм? 
Как буддизм сам по себе может поменять вашу жизнь?

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

Буддизм - Это эволюция сознания человека.
А причем тут мы. Мы только последователи. Мы же не придумали буддизм. Для этого нужно быть индивидуальным, гениальным.

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

> Кто меняет жизнь - человек или буддизм? 
> Как буддизм сам по себе может поменять вашу жизнь?


Человек-гений который меняет свою жизнь, не нуждается в буддизме.
Потому и буддизм менят наши жизни, а не мы. Не было б гениев, небыло б, и буддизма, были б мы собачками и котиками :Smilie: .
А как само по себе появляется бытье?
Разница в индивидуальности.....

----------


## Макар

> Буддизм - Это эволюция сознания человека.
> А причем тут мы. Мы только последователи. Мы же не придумали буддизм. Для этого нужно быть индивидуальным, гениальным.


Кто заставляет Вас быть последователем? Кто же меняет Вашу жизнь?

----------


## Swami Sangit Abhirama

А, кто сказал что я индивидуален...
буддизм это опыт будды, и дорога к индивидуальности.
Мне нужно будет много жизней что-бы придумать свою религию свой буддизм :Smilie:

----------


## Макар

> А, кто сказал что я индивидуален...
> буддизм это опыт будды, и дорога к индивидуальности.
> Мне нужно будет много жизней что-бы придумать свою религию свой буддизм


Удачи в Пути!

----------


## Эрнест

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


К сожалению, не знаю изменил ли он мою жизнь. Я не знаю, что случилось бы, если бы я не стал буддистом! Но меня он изменил точно...

----------


## Kamla

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Поменял,не поменял, но по крайней мере я теперь сознательно не делаю людям плохого, так как вижу что все возвращается не в каких-то там последующих иллюзорных жизнях, а максимум неделю..

----------

Sam (12.05.2009)

----------


## Чжао

> Буддизм появился с эго, и трансформировался в чтото высшее


Буддизм появился как лекарство от эго.
Во что ему ещё трансформироваться?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Жизнь идет своим чередом. Ничто не меняется, ничего не происходит. Это всего лишь оценочные суждения - смента, перемента.
Течение! Я бы так это назвал.
Поэтому жизнь с принятием буддизма нифига не меняется, это естетсвенный поворот течения.
Альтернатив нет. Есть только настоящее! :Embarrassment:

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Yuki

В процессе работы с собственным эго меня почти пеерстал интересовать карьерный рост. Может, это и не очень хорошо? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вот, со всей силой пытаюсь хотя бы ровно относится к родственникам.
И, конечно же,  больше думаю о последствии поступков.

----------


## Николай Г.

> И, конечно же,  больше думаю о последствии поступков.


Думая о последствиях, вы пытаетесь выправить вашу жизнь согласно неким канонам правильности Жизни (типа - нормально, так как все и т.п.), если я вас правильно понимаю конечно :Embarrassment:  .
Принятое решение и последствие его - суть одно и тоже и не раздельно. Само понятие Последствие, по-моему, оценочное суждение. 
Деление действия на старт и финиш - это дуалестическое восприятие реальности.
Вот... :Big Grin:

----------


## Гойко

Я родился буддистом... хотя узнал об этом через 40 лет. Изменил ли он меня?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Я родился буддистом... хотя узнал об этом через 40 лет. Изменил ли он меня?


Будда родился в высшей касте. Его это абсолютно не волновало.
_Всретиш на Пути буддиста, убей его!_

----------


## Ho Shim

> В процессе работы с собственным эго меня почти пеерстал интересовать карьерный рост. Может, это и не очень хорошо?


Ну, да. Совсем перестал интересовать. Просто делаешь свою работу хорошо и карьерный рост идет сам по себе  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Yuki

> Ну, да. Совсем перестал интересовать. Просто делаешь свою работу хорошо и карьерный рост идет сам по себе


Понятие "хорошо" - относительное. Одно дело "просто делать хорошо" (т.е. качественно), другое - "просто делать хорошо с огоньком" :Smilie: 

[QUOTE=Николай Г.]Думая о последствиях, вы пытаетесь выправить вашу жизнь согласно неким канонам правильности Жизни (типа - нормально, так как все и т.п.), если я вас правильно понимаю конечно :Embarrassment:  .
Не, хотелось бы перерождение поприличней :Wink:

----------


## Kleon

По началу идёт разрыв со всеми знакомыми, и тогда начинается агрессия и стена не понимания.. Меняет жизнь это весело :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> и тогда начинается агрессия и стена не понимания.


Кто строит стену? Что порождает агрессию?
 :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Да, поменял. Она вообще постоянно меняется.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Не, хотелось бы перерождение поприличней


поприличнее - это в смысле того, чтобы:
1. моя среднемесячная зарплата увеличилась в N-раз.
2. меня обеспечили хорошим наследством дальние, лучше зарубежные, родственники.
3.... придумайте сами
и т.д., и т.п.
 :Big Grin:  
вы буддизмом для чего занимаетесь? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yuki

> вы буддизмом для чего занимаетесь?


Вот-вот, именно для этого :Stick Out Tongue:  
Как Вы угадали мою тайную мотивацию :Wink:

----------


## Kleon

Yuki
Хорошие вопросы :Smilie:  Кто и что. А кто меня об этом спросил?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Вот-вот, именно для этого 
> Как Вы угадали мою тайную мотивацию


Кто же вас мотивирует на поиск просветления, а кто на поиск жилыщных благ? :Embarrassment:  
_"Тело... в действительности не является реальным. Будучи результатом, или отражением, нашей прежней кармы, оно подобно отражению луны в воде. Если бы сознание не создало карму, элементы не объединились бы и не образовали бы тело. Если мы примем это тело, результат предшествующей ментальной кармы, за реальность, это подобно тому, как если бы мы воспринимали луну в воде как настоящую луну. Тело пребывает в состоянии постоянного изменения и не имеет действительного зафиксированного существования.
Если мы можем осознать иллюзорную природу тела, сознание придет в упорядоченное состояние и наши помрачения прояснятся. Все наши помрачения, связанные с жадностью, ненавистью и неведением, возникают потому, что мы отождествляем себя с телом и хотим защищать его и приносить ему пользу."_http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/...heng-yen_5.htm
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Николай Г.

> Вот, со всей силой пытаюсь хотя бы ровно относится к родственникам.


_"Рай, или Чистая Земля, 
Доступны по желанью всем.

Если ваше сознание является чистым, то, где бы вы ни находились, вас будет окружать чистота. Если у вас небесное сознание, вы на небесах. Если вы ощущаете себя очень несчастным, вы в аду. Но печально то, что большинство людей могут с легкостью отправиться в ад. но им не так легко посетить небеса."_http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/...heng-yen_5.htm 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ермолаев Сергей

Изменения начались раньше, с прктикой йоги. Искания закончились принятием буддизма. Жизнь стала "упорядоченней", стала практикой осознанности.

----------


## Lana

Да. Психологических страданий стало меньше.

----------


## Пилигрим

Окружающие говорят, что я стал заметно чаще улыбаться и смеятся. Еще чаще стал слышать в ответ: " Спасибо, стало как то спокойнее". Иногда говорят: "Даа, пожалуй твой Учитель прав, везет тебе, что у тебя есть такой Учитель"  Раньше я такого не замечал.

----------


## Kamla

> Будда родился в высшей касте. Его это абсолютно не волновало.


А вот еслиб Он родился в низшей,то думаю поволновало бы!

----------


## Юрий К.

В том, что касается конкретных проблем физиологического характера, то в каком-то смысле можно сказать, что буддийская техника внимательности спасла меня, о чем я писал на буддийских форумах. Например:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8585

Надо сказать, что разделение внимания=более полное осознание своего тела в повседневной жизни, как мне кажется, снижает (мышечное и) психологическое напряжение.

----------


## Komuso

Сомневаюсь... скорее я стал более готов принять...
К тому же, мы не стремимся чего-то достичь. В какой-то момент мы просто осознаём, это "что-то" - ЗДЕСЬ и СЕЙЧАС.

----------


## ННаталья

Согласна с Бартошевычем-не буддизм меня поменял а скорей -моя жизнь поменяла буддизм.А точнее Я САМА.ДО моего ОПЫТА ( равно ЖИЗНЬ равно Я) моё понимание буддизма было такое а ПОСЛЕ Опыта моего в жизни моё понимание буддизма стало совершенно другим.
А ЧТО собственно поменялось в моем понимании буддизма до и после опыта?
До опыта буддизм казался мне не больше чем как некая ветка религии!!! которой где то живут там далеко на Востоке.
После опыта в жизни буддизм стал несушей силой в моей жизни.

----------


## Александра Кузменкова

Не то чтобы кардинально, просто стал естественным продолжением и завершением духовных поисков.

----------


## Furabo

Я начал вспоминать кем я возможно был и кто я есть в 10 лет, когда от своего Отца услышал о "хлопке одной ладонью", а может быть ещё раньше, когда услышал от Мамы 

*"..Осенний дождь во мгле.
Нет, не ко мне,
к соседу зонт прошелестел.."*

Конечно, я тогда ещё не понял сути, но я почувстсвал что вот ЭТО - часть меня,
или точнее я - часть ЭТОГО

----------


## Вега

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Жизнь не поменял. Но поменял отношение к жизни, отношение к окружающим, и что самое важное к самому себе. Дал ответы на многие мучительные вопросы, примирил, успокоил. Многие вещи перестали казаться важными. Ад внутри рассосался сам по себе. Хотя до конца своей жизни буду работать в аду. Вот собственно и все.

----------


## Moozza

система ценностей поменялась. Терпимее стала ко всему относиться.
А вообще... внешне вроде то же самое, но как будто все добрее стали вокруг  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо Мо

Перемены
Происходят в любую минуту
Буддизм
Не буддизм
Напьемся чаю

----------


## Поляков

> Перемены
> Происходят в любую минуту
> Буддизм
> Не буддизм
> Напьемся чаю


В этой местности,
Тысячи лет одно и то же.
Буддизм, не буддизм,
Кто пойдет за портвейном?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В буддизме нет ничего священного,
И в портвейне нет ничего приятного.
Миллиарды пустых вещей не-существуют,
Какая же может быть речь о переменах?

----------


## Амритавиграха

тишина остается
там, где был всплеск портвейна,
в лунном свете
лишь тень пугала тянется
к опустевшей бутылке

----------


## Буль

Друзья, давайте завязывайте с портвейном, пожалуйста!

----------


## Svarog

... возвращаясь с  :Smilie:  ...
Что изменилось с "приходом" буддизма в мою жизнь: 
1. стал хоть примерно представлять о чем поёт БГ  :Smilie: 
2. случайно (по ссылке с БФ) увидел фотографии Учителей, глядя на которые понимаешь, что "в мире есть что-то чего ни выпить ни съесть" и это "что-то" стоит того, чтобы к нему стремиться.
3. с каждым днем усиливается ощущение того, что доброе люди есть, и слава Будде  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо Мо

Пожалуйста проявите уважение к учению !!

----------


## Neroli

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Не знаю насколько буддизм "виноват", но раньше мне жилось спокойнее. 
Теперь кажется, что за что не возьмешься - все ломается - фиг за что зацепишься. 
"Внешний мир" такие пируэты стал закладывать - дух захватывает.    :Frown:

----------

Sam (12.05.2009)

----------


## Daula

поменял.

ну и что?  :Confused:

----------


## Юань Дин

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Да.

----------


## Furabo

> поменял.
> 
> ну и что?


Не могли бы вы рассказать подробнее, поскольку в контексте темы ваш ответный вопрос можно толковать двояко.

Спасибо.

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Думаю моя жизнь изменится, когда у человека относящего себя к традиции Дзэн этот вопрос больше не возникнет.

----------


## Кулешов Александр

Конечно. Чаньский буддизм необыкновенно эстетичен. Учит видеть красивое, утончает восприятие. Глядишь на пруд, слышишь как лес шумит-- сама собой идёт медитация. Буддийская традиция посредством своего искусства накопила много "таблеток" НЛрасПрограммирования. ом

----------


## Сякухати

Меня с недавних пор стал мучать один вопрос: если отнестись к феномену дзена с холодной головой и просмотреть исторически все этапы эволюции дхармы, станет ли японский дзен ( в особенности сото, претендующий в  на место более высокое в религиозном и организационном плане, чем риндзай) действительно разумной альтернативой развития тхервады и махаяны ( о ваджраяне реч не идет) Можно выразиться более простым языком: неужели дхарма будды, записанная в палийском, китайском и япоником каннонах, неужели ранняя чаньская ( вполне основанная на знании махаяны и от нее же отталкивающаяся) бунтарская традиция практически утеряна, среди скудных ритуалов и изнурительной, но красивой практики дзадзен. Читая книги многих мастеров дзен и участвуя в ретритах сото я сделал для себя неутешительный вывод: дзадзен вместо волшебной палочки ведущей к просветлению, вместо освежающей дхианы, основанной на учении Будды превратился в пытку, и что самое страшное превратился в цель и средство. Напомню я сейчас говорю только о сото, так как там идея красивого сидения наиболее развита. Не в одной из буддийских школ я не встречал подобных требований к ученику как в сото. Для меня до сих пор остаеться загадкой как
большинство мастеров этой традиции говорят своим ученикам продолжать сидеть на сессинах с затекшими ногами не меняя позы. Неужели совершенство телдесное важнее духовной практики? может быть кто то обьяснит мне, потому как я после почти 10 летней практики буддизма и дзен в частности и имея ( без лишней гордости ) медицинское образование удивляюсь тому что коментарии и кусены некоторых масеров сото несут скорее колосальный вред как человеческому телу так и уму, и что страшнее сводят учение Будды к этой жестокой практике.

----------


## Alex

А вы с корейским соном не знакомы?

----------


## Ersh

Бунтарский дзен - это скорее к традиции Линьцзи, к которой, собственно, относится весь корейский сон.
Но и в цаодун есть замечательные учителя - Тит Нат Хан, Ши Шеньянь. Жалко Дзию Кеннетт ушла, тоже девушка с огоньком была.
А японцы, да, из чего хошь суши сделают)))

----------


## Сякухати

)Суши это да, на сколько я знаю Тит Нат Хан имеет передачу линьцзи и цаодун, но он в своих книгах не советует мучать себя медитациями пока не отваляться ноги. Просто любопытно большинство людей узнают о дзен именно по японским мондо и книгам Коо саваки, Сюньрю Судзуки но сам по себе сото намного беднее мение известных сона и тхиена, что там говорить про чань люди почти не знают так как информация только сейчас появляеться в сети интернет а книг и того меньше. Может показаться что я критикую сото из-за личной неприязни, но это не так, я уважаю эту традицию, равно как и другие, но, честно признаюсь побыв некоторое время 
в сангхе Кайсена, и имея возможность посмотреть на настоящий сото а не на книжный дзен, меня очень расстроило разительное отличие сото от прочего дзена.

----------


## Поляков

> побыв некоторое время в сангхе Кайсена, и имея возможность посмотреть на настоящий сото а не на книжный дзен, меня очень расстроило разительное отличие сото от прочего дзена.


А с прочим дзеном вы в реале встречались?

----------


## Aufenberg

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Поменял. Но я вовремя понял, что такие перемены мне лично не нужны. Поэтому теперь мне с буддизмом не по пути.

----------


## Ersh

> )Суши это да, на сколько я знаю Тит Нат Хан имеет передачу линьцзи и цаодун, но он в своих книгах не советует мучать себя медитациями пока не отваляться ноги.


А что, Вы знаете еще какие-то другие методы? Не надо - не мучайте, зачем мучаться-то)))

----------


## Сякухати

Я общался с представителями чогьо, и с одинокими практикаи китайского чань дзен как бы у всех один, но на практике это далеко не так. По поводу мучений, впринципе из всего можно извлекаьт пользу, брать ровно столько сколько можешь усвоить а остальное выбрасывать, так делают очень многие. Некоторые послевдователи дзен, как не парадоксально вообще не метитируют. Но если подойти серьезно то мучатся неизбежно придется. Конечно можно возразить: "мол что ты хотел парень и рыбку сьесть и в лотос не сесть", но после практики в сото я с трудом могу сам себя заставить сесть в дзадзен, постоянно вспоминаю Кайсеновские сессины, где хотя и по доброму но все таки довольно настойчиво "предлгают" следить за позой. По сути сото в подаче мастера Кайсена сводится к описанию сидения в дзадзен, и задача прктикующего сидеть так чтобы у мастера не было возражений. Но разве это соотноситься с учением Будды? Разве это не тот самый безсмысленный аскетизм, от которого Татхагата предостерегал. Презнаюсь честно,  книжный буддизм очень силдьно поменял мою жизнь, но после того как я увидел каким все является на самом деле в сангхах некоторых буддийских общин (не только дзен) Я испытал глубокое разочарование. ИИ что самое для меня страшное сейчас я не знаю что мне с этим разочарованием делать

----------


## Ersh

А как Вы себе все это представляли?

----------


## Ersh

Знаете, для того, чтобы лучше понять цаодун, мне помогла книга Махаси Саядо "Медитация Сатипаттхана Випашьяна"Там подробно рассказывается, почему и как надо за чем следить.

----------


## Сякухати

Более романтично, наверное как и любой ноичок, отрывающий для себя "тайное эзотерическое учение Будды" Каклето время это ощущение остаеться но в конечном счете любовная лодка разбилась об быт, 
и теперь я и с дзен не могу и без дзен не могу.

----------


## Сякухати

вы же понимате что для того чтобы практиковать успешно нужно быть в сангхе, у меня есть доступ только к сото а там я сидеть не могу, мне физичеси тяжело не смотря на то что я почти 10 лет занимаюсь медитацией. Община у нас в городе появилась относительно недавно, все очень хорошие умные люди но практика ( во всяком случае на меня) оказала чудовищное впечатление. Теперб два выбора лиюо практивовать с ними либо не практиковать вообще, ну и третий выход практиковать самому по себе как и раньше, на своей скорости с учетом собственной анатомии, не уродуя суставов и сухожилий. Может это в моем случае и лучший вариант, но ведь это трусость по буддийски. все сидят терпят а мне видети ли не нравится, я на самом деле не одну сангху поменял ( а две  :Smilie:  ) и нигде не могу найти "прибежище"

----------


## Поляков

> у меня есть доступ только к сото а там я сидеть не могу, мне физичеси тяжело не смотря на то что я почти 10 лет занимаюсь медитацией.


Если нет каких-то серьезных проблем со здоровьем, то можно растянуться без проблем. В сети есть куча рекомендаций на этот счет.




> Теперб два выбора лиюо практивовать с ними либо не практиковать вообще, ну и третий выход практиковать самому по себе как и раньше, на своей скорости с учетом собственной анатомии, не уродуя суставов и сухожилий.


А вы уверены, что сами по себе вы практикуете именно дзен, а не что-то другое?




> Презнаюсь честно, книжный буддизм очень силдьно поменял мою жизнь, но после того как я увидел каким все является на самом деле в сангхах некоторых буддийских общин (не только дзен) Я испытал глубокое разочарование.


Увидеть каким все является на самом деле - это и есть просветление.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сякухати

растянуться не могу - есть серьезная проблемма с лонной костью
пратикую ли я именно дзен? а кто его знает? :Smilie:  вам виднее
на самом деле все намного глобальнее чем на самом деле :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## warpig

"мол что ты хотел парень и рыбку сьесть и в лотос не сесть"
no pain - no gain  :Smilie: 
К нам в центр ходили молодые люди из группы сото. Перед тем как поехать в Питер на ретрит (насколько я понял, именно к кайсеновцам) молодой человек  брал у нас скамейку для медитации. Вроде это ведь разрешается - так? Чем не выход. Кстати, о каких периодах "невыносимого сидения" идет речь - пара медитаций по пол-часа или целый день ретрита, например? Поддержание правильной позы - это способ установить осознанность, это не самоцель и не конец (акцент на этом встречается не только в сото). Еще один момент - медитация очень часто начинается с дискомфорта, быть может, даже, довольно сильного (когда ум обращается вовнутрь и на тело, и обнаруживает как все запущено). Этот дискомфорт проходит. Так что, если вас просят стараться сидеть правильно, это еще может и не беда. Другое дело, если от вас требуют невозможного (ну вроде того же лотоса).
Ну а если принять, что все так и есть, и что вас просто мучают, не видя ситуации - то надо пытаться искать что-то другое. Только лучше искать не "лейбл", а то, что действительно стоит за этим. Романтическое очарование "тайного эзотерического учения" совершенно негодный фундамент для практики. Продолжают осмысленную практику два вида людей (по моему наблюдению):
   1) Те кто встретили буддийского учителя и увидели в нем драгоценное
   2) Те кто понимают, что вокруг творится нечто, в сущности не поддающееся починке, и не видящие удовлетворения в всеобщем умопомешательстве
"Позолота сотрется - свиная кожа остается"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сякухати

спасибо

----------


## Калдэн

> Но если подойти серьезно то мучатся неизбежно придется. Конечно можно возразить: "мол что ты хотел парень и рыбку сьесть и в лотос не сесть", но после практики в сото я с трудом могу сам себя заставить сесть в дзадзен, постоянно вспоминаю Кайсеновские сессины, где хотя и по доброму но все таки довольно настойчиво "предлгают" следить за позой. По сути сото в подаче мастера Кайсена сводится к описанию сидения в дзадзен, и задача прктикующего сидеть так чтобы у мастера не было возражений. Но разве это соотноситься с учением Будды?


Иногда может возникнуть  осуждение .  Вы восприняли дух учения Дзен ? Послушайте повнимательней  флейту сякухати .

----------


## dongen

> А если б не было людей, был ли бы буддизм?


был бы. Кроме людей существ много.

----------


## Владов

Если б не было буддизма, мы б его придумали (с)

----------


## Арджуна

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Не просто поменял, перемены происходят непрерывно

----------


## Komuso

> и теперь я и с дзен не могу и без дзен не могу.


Интересно... А где, по-вашему, начинается и/или заканчивается Дзэн?

----------


## Komuso

> Община у нас в городе появилась относительно недавно, все очень хорошие умные люди но практика ( во всяком случае на меня) оказала чудовищное впечатление. Теперб два выбора лиюо практивовать с ними либо не практиковать вообще, ну и третий выход практиковать самому по себе как и раньше, на своей скорости с учетом собственной анатомии, не уродуя суставов и сухожилий.


Вопрос о дзадзэн был задан одному из наших сэнсэев, учителю сякухати (кстати  :Wink:  ) с более, чем 60-летним стажем. Ответ был прост: "Ты хочешь покалечить колени?"

Лично я заполучил травмы обоих коленей в молодости, долго сидеть в дза-дзэн не могу. А вот со скамеечкой могу, с подушкой зафу могу и на стуле могу. Я был приятно удивлён, что в центре Йоко Бек каждый сидит так, как считает нужным для себя. Главное - неподвижность тела и наблюдение...
Я бы посоветовал или скамеечку, можно раскладную, или подушку.

----------


## Сякухати

Большое спасибо вам за советы Komuso, и еще большее спасибо за сайт сякухати. благодаря вам я сделал несколько отличных флейт с отличным звучанием.

----------


## Aiker

Дзен-буддизм - это Буддизм?

----------


## Буль

да

----------


## Сергей Муай

Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?
Поменял. Добавилось головной боли....Вот теперь как Киса Воробьянинов: "Вот думаю: что, как и вообще - обойдется ли!" :-))

----------


## Secundus

> Дзен-буддизм - это Буддизм?


ниасилил, 
но ржунимагу, аффтар, пешы есчо !

----------


## Сигизмунд

> ниасилил, 
> но ржунимагу, аффтар, пешы есчо !


Угу:



> От слияния ведического и даосского духовных потоков родилось уникальное течение — дзэн(чань)-буддизм, отличающееся необычайной живостью, естественностью, красотой и парадоксальностью.





> Дзэн вытекает из даосизма, согласно которому основой миропорядка является дао (истинный путь).

----------


## Ersh

Дзен-буддизм - это когда лысые китайцы мяса не едят

----------


## Ased

Буддизм дал мне многое, он сохранил и донес до нас слова великих мудрецов древности, познавших свою изначальную природу. То что уже есть во всех нас - изначальная природа Будды. Мы можем ее так не называть, но от этого смысл не меняется. Это великая заслуга Будды Гаутамы и Буддизма, как метода сохранения и распространения слов Будды и других просветленных мудрецов.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Угу: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Дзэн вытекает из даосизма, согласно которому основой миропорядка является дао (истинный путь).


Ага. А буддизм вытекает из индуизма со своей верой в перерождения  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

Мне кажется, что я буддист. Но я не знаю, что такое буддизм. Влияет ли он на мою жизнь? Безусловно. Как и любой другой опыт, который происходит в моей жизни.

----------


## Bagira

Для меня буддизм это умение сохранять и развивать мудрость сострадания в любой ситуации  и чистоту восприятия для блага всех существ, просто искренняя практика становится единым  целым с существованием .....

----------


## Enso

> Вопрос о дзадзэн был задан одному из наших сэнсэев, учителю сякухати (кстати  ) с более, чем 60-летним стажем. Ответ был прост: "Ты хочешь покалечить колени?"


Интересно, что именно практиковал сэнсэй на протяжении 60!!! лет?

----------


## Валерий К.

> Дзен-буддизм - это когда лысые китайцы мяса не едят


Все ли лысые китайцы-буддисты не едят мясо? В книге "Макробиотика дзэн"   Джордж Озава (Юкикажзу Сэкуоажзава), пишет и о блюдах из рыбы и белого мяса.  Или же "макробиотика дзэн" на самом деле не имеет никакого отношения к дзэн?

Простите за отвлечение от главной темы =)

----------


## Kleon

Перефразируя слова аббата храма Айтандзи. Дзен ни даёт ни чего. Мы всегда чего то хотим, ждем результата, а дзен это такой опыт, при котором мы просто становимся собой. Но заслуга ли быть собой? Это похоже на актера, который гордился бы тем, что дома он не носит грим и не играет роли.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Братья и сёстры участники форума, у вас волосы не встают дыбом, почему всегда именно так " я и , что мне он дал,а чего ещё хотелось бы " Почему всегда два.

----------


## Bagira

Помоему приветствуется естественное состояние, ума распознование в себе буддовости ,а не просто''' быть самим собой ''это отличается от понимания термина''' быть естественным'' т. к. у просветлённого ума иное восприятие естества бытия...

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Однажды уже задовал такой вопрос Вы дышете,или занимаетесь дыханием,когда-то вопрос был поставлен ещё острее - "Где у Вас Храм"

----------


## Easmirnov

> Перефразируя слова аббата храма Айтандзи. Дзен ни даёт ни чего. Мы всегда чего то хотим, ждем результата, а дзен это такой опыт, при котором мы просто становимся собой.


Мне понравилось, как Вы сказали. Можно ли "дзен" заменить на "буддизм"?

----------


## Aiker

> Дзен-буддизм - это Буддизм?


Я не зря задал такой вопрос. По-моему, в дзене главенствующую роль играет Дао.  Недаром же его ещё называют До-Дзен.
У меня такое впечатление (после прочтения некоторых книг), что буддизм добавил (или разбавил) чисто философский путь Дао, поэтому Дзен как духовная практика настолько сложен.
Я пока не понимаю дзен.

----------


## Alexeiy

Обсуждение дзен и дао было, например, здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?p=54411
До-Дзен - это, наверно, дзадзен? Дза переводится "сидеть", дао - "путь".

----------


## Ho Shim

О буддизме и даосизме так-же: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?p=142954

----------


## Aiker

> Обсуждение дзен и дао было, например, здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?p=54411
> До-Дзен - это, наверно, дзадзен? Дза переводится "сидеть", дао - "путь".


Да, это так. В японских иероглифах.
Наверно мне надо изменить подпись на "Дэ-дзен". По-моему, Дэ (или Дао) - путь, а Дзен - медитация.
Тут честно говоря сам чёрт ногу сломит в произношениях, транскрипциях и иероглифах....

----------


## Артур Гуахо

На самом деле дза-дзен очень простая практика, отбросте всё лишнее.

----------


## Ho Shim

> На самом деле дза-дзен очень простая практика, отбросте всё лишнее.


неужели?  :Wink:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Действительно очень просто.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я не зря задал такой вопрос. По-моему, в дзене главенствующую роль играет Дао.  Недаром же его ещё называют До-Дзен.
> У меня такое впечатление (после прочтения некоторых книг), что буддизм добавил (или разбавил) чисто философский путь Дао, поэтому Дзен как духовная практика настолько сложен.
> Я пока не понимаю дзен.


Ни разу ни про какое Дао не слышал у мастеров ничего  :Smilie:   И про до-дзен тоже вперые слышу. Дзен - написаное русскими буквами японское слово. Zen - написанное английскими буквами это же самое слово, которое раньше было китайским словом. В Корее, к примеру, это же самое слово звучит как _сон_

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker, у Алена Уотса много о Дао и тому подобном.

----------


## dongen

> А если б не было людей, был ли бы буддизм?


 был бы. существ множество.

----------


## Easmirnov

А где можно почитать про сравнение и отличия дзен-буддизма и буддизма?

----------


## Good

> А где можно почитать про сравнение и отличия дзен-буддизма и буддизма?


Например, здесь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B7.D0.BC.D0.B0

----------


## Easmirnov

Достичь просветления (сатори) можно практикуя лишь буддистские техники? Или просветленными могут стать не только буддисты?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Стать или достичь-невозможно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На самом деле дза-дзен очень простая практика, отбросте всё лишнее.


Ни простая, ни сложная. Когда Вы отбросите все то, что считаете лишним, останется то, что Вы не считаете лишним. Что Вы будете делать?

----------


## Easmirnov

*Артур Гуахо*, как правильно сказать по Вашему?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Как вместить-очень хороший вопрос.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Причём тут моё мнение, хоть мне и нравится Ваш юмор.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Достичь просветления (сатори) можно практикуя лишь буддистские техники? Или просветленными могут стать не только буддисты?


Татхагата разъяснял, что нет никакого способа достичь Нирваны или обрести Нирвану.

Для чего это разъяснено? Для того, чтобы не было бесплодных попыток чего-то достичь или что-то обрести. 

Что создает в человеке ощущение личности, индивидуальности? Как это ощущение формируется и по каким причинам, на какой основе?

Осознание этого механизма есть осознание шуньяты, пустоты всех скандх. 
Но это не есть достижение чего-то. Достигать сатори, становиться просветленными могут любые существа, практикуя какие-то практики или не практикуя вовсе.

Правильная, усердная практика лишь способствует возникновению условий, при которых может произойти озарение - кенсе или неугасимое просветление - сатори. 

Это как разглядывание огромной картины. Воспринимая картину фрагмент за фрагментом в памяти остаются отдельные фрагменты, часто несвязанные между собой. Неожиданно выясняется, что два разных фрагмента отражают общий фрагмент картины. Происходит озарение. Однажды картина вдруг оказывается познана целиком, все фрагменты, существующие в уме, становятся на свои места. Но исходная картина никогда не была разбита на фрагменты. Просто не осталось неведения относительно этой картины.

Цель буддизма не всеведение, не просветление относительно "всех-вещей-на-свете".  Цель буддизма - освобождение чувствующих существ от страданий.
Поэтому осознавая страдания можно осознавать источники, причины страданий. Осознавая источники и причины страданий можно обнаружить условия прекращения страданий. Осознавая условия прекращения страданий можно обнаружить путь к прекращению страданий.

----------


## Easmirnov

Наверное, лучшее объяснение о том, что такое "просветление", можно получить лишь у тех, кто является просветленным? Глупо судить о нем у тех, кто не испытал его на собственном опыте, но пытается объяснить другим. Но даже тот, кто его вместил, может ли он объяснить это так, что бы его поняли? Если бы мог, вокруг были бы одни просветленные. Но это не так. Значит, либо объясняют не так, либо слушают не то, что им говорят. Видимо, я из последних.

----------


## Easmirnov

*BTR*, Вы написали, что 


> Цель буддизма - освобождение чувствующих существ от страданий.


 но если это так, значит вы сейчас страдаете, вы несчастны и раз ваша цель избавиться от проблем, страданий и несчастья, то возможно, вы станете от этого счастливым. По крайней мере, это уж точно изменит Вашу жизнь. Но лино меня устраивает моя жизнь, я не страдаю. Да, есть вещи, которые оказывают на меня влияние, от которых я печалюсь или радуюсь. Но я принимаю их такими, какие они есть, ведь это и есть моя жизнь, которая постоянно меняется, течет. Я не вижу цели в том, что бы избавиться лишь от страдания (т.е. того, что мне неприятно) в своей жизни, и оставить только то, что приятно. Я не стремлюсь избавиться от жизни вообще. Мой смысл жизни в том, что бы жить. Что бы в ней не происходило и принимать осознанно принимать свои печали и радости.
Так почему вы говорите, что цель буддизма - избавиться от страданий? Тогда любой, кто принимает свои взлеты и падения как должное, как часть жизни, кто просто живет - просветленный?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Говоря о достижении о пустоте всех скандх и о возможности созревания условий хотим мы этого или нет, всегда когда говорится о переживании, мы подходим к ограниченности речи, т.н. границе слов. Отсюда и происходит, либо неразбериха, либо ещё чёрте что. Уверен все слова об этом давным-давно сказаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Easmirnov - избавиться от страданий, значит избавиться от неправильного образа жизни, зарождающего новые страдания. И речь не идет о том, чтобы избавиться от личных страданий. Действительно, есть люди, которые не испытывают личных страданий по причине того,  что еще не случалось в их личной жизни потерь, связанных с их неосознаваемыми ими привязанностями и они таких потерь пока не ожидают.
Речь идет о том, что страдания, зерна которых уже заложены, однажды созреют, и их придется пережить. Но человек может не закладывать причин для новых страданий, как для своего ума и тела, так и для других чувствующих существ. Это и называют правильным образом жизни.
Правильный образ жизни складывается из правильных действий. Правильные действия (добавим к действиям так же речь и мысли) обусловлены правильными устремлениями (или иначе - намерениями, мотивами). Правильные устремления возникают вследствие правильных взглядов. Правильные взгляды же могут быть только если есть правильная сосредоточенность, правильное внимание. 
Все это вместе называется Благородным Восьмеричным Путем и указывается Буддой как Четвертая Благородная Истина о пути избавления от страданий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наверное, лучшее объяснение о том, что такое "просветление", можно получить лишь у тех, кто является просветленным? Глупо судить о нем у тех, кто не испытал его на собственном опыте, но пытается объяснить другим. Но даже тот, кто его вместил, может ли он объяснить это так, что бы его поняли? Если бы мог, вокруг были бы одни просветленные. Но это не так. Значит, либо объясняют не так, либо слушают не то, что им говорят. Видимо, я из последних.


Просветление - это всего лишь термин. Представьте себе, что Вы прочитали про Поцелуев мост в Ленинграде.
Вы хотели бы увидеть этот мост и Вы начинаете интересоваться, где находится Ленинград. Кто-то говорит Вам, что сейчас Ленинград называется Санкт-Петербург. Вы покупаете билет в Санкт-Петербург, приезжаете и спрашиваете, где находится Поцелуев мост. Не все жители города точно знают где это, ведь не все интересуются именно Поцелуевым мостом. Но кто-то Вам указывает, Вы приезжаете и видите этот мост. Ходите по нему и теперь имеете личный опыт.
Кто-то спрашивает Вас потом - Вы были в Санкт-Петербурге? Вы говорите - да. А в Ленинграде? Вы говорите - да, это то же самое. А Вы видели Эрмитаж? А Адмиралтейство? А арку главного штаба?Вы говорите, нет, я видел Поцелуев мост. А Вы видели Зимний дворец? Вы говорите - нет, я ехал в Санкт-Петербург посмотреть именно Поцелуев мост. 
А потом оказывается, что Вы были на Дворцовой площади, но просто не знали, что все что вокруг - это Зимний Дворец, Адмиралтейство, арка главного штаба, и что Эрмитаж находится в Зимнем Дворце занимая его целиком, и что те колонны которые Вы видели на другом берегу Невы - это Растральные колонны и находятся они на стрелке Васильевского острова.

То есть Вы это видели, но не знали, как это называется, потому что интересовались Поцелуевым мостом.

Так всегда с названиями. Разница между Санкт-Петербургом и просветлением заключается лишь в том, что в Петербург необходимо ехать (даже проживающим в Петербурге, чтобы что-то посетить, нужно куда-то двигаться), а просветление находится в Вашем уме всегда, просто Вы не интересуетесь им, не посещаете его целенаправленно и регулярно.

----------

Александр Ш (09.11.2009), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Гьямцо

[QUOTE=BTR]Цель буддизма не всеведение, не просветление относительно "всех-вещей-на-свете".  Цель буддизма - освобождение чувствующих существ от страданий.
QUOTE]
Для того чтобы помочь другим, нужно сначала освободиться самому - упавший не может поднять упавшего. И для этого же (помощи другим) необходимо всеведение.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Easmirnov, зачем такая тоска. Лучшие слова по интересующему Вас вопросу, сказаны в стихотворной форме "лысыми китайцами и лысыми японцами".

----------


## dongen

[QUOTE=Гьямцо]


> Цель буддизма не всеведение, не просветление относительно "всех-вещей-на-свете".  Цель буддизма - освобождение чувствующих существ от страданий.
> QUOTE]
> Для того чтобы помочь другим, нужно сначала освободиться самому - упавший не может поднять упавшего. И для этого же (помощи другим) необходимо всеведение.


 есть такое воззрение, но это не соответствует тому. чему учат классические учителя.
Например, есть бодхисаттва - царь, лодочник, пастух.  - По-разному они спасают людей. Читайте тексты, Шура!!  :Smilie:  
да и физически - упавший МОЖЕТ поднять упавшего - ЗАПРОСТО!  :Wink:  на болевую точку надавите лёжа рядом с кем то на полу  :Big Grin:  или просто попросите встать  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

Для малой нирваны или нирваны с остатком - цель освобождение от страданий. Великая колесница - это Анутарасамъяксамбодхи - Знание и Видение Будды . - об этом сказано в Лотосовой сутре.

----------


## Secundus

просто садитесь и просто сидите

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вы правы, чуть добавлю, молчание-золото.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Цель буддизма не всеведение, не просветление относительно "всех-вещей-на-свете".  Цель буддизма - освобождение чувствующих существ от страданий.
> 
> 
> Для того чтобы помочь другим, нужно сначала освободиться самому - упавший не может поднять упавшего. И для этого же (помощи другим) необходимо всеведение.


Освобождение чувствующих существ - не значит "освобождение других чувствующих существ". Просто освобождение всех чувствующих существ. Один способ освобождения. Он бы работал и для "себя", не будь это "себя" заблуждением. Что бы Вы ни назвали "я" - это не одно чувствующее существо, и ни одного нет такого, которое бы целиком в это "я" поместилось.

----------


## Гьямцо

> По правилам Буддийского форума запрещена реклама каких-либо других учений, отличных от учений Будды.


Сначала хоть какм-то докажите, что ваши приведенные выше  высказывания имеют отношение к буддизму, а потом я вам отвечу.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Читайте тексты, Шура!!


"Вопрос: Если все существа во все времена находятся на разных уровнях развития, 
как человек, который практикует Махаяну и дает обет не уходить в нирвану до 
освобождения всех существ, может осуществить этот обет?

Ответ: В текстах говорится о трех способах порождения бодхичитты: подобно царю, 
лодочнику и пастуху. В первом случае практикующий, подобно царю, стремится в 
первую очередь сам достичь высокого положения, а потом уже помогать другим. Во 
втором он, подобно лодочнику, стремится пересечь реку страдания вместе с 
остальными. В третьем случае он, подобно пастуху, хочет в первую очередь 
избавить от боли страдающих существ, а потом уже себя. Таковы три разновидности 
бодхичитты. На самом деле бодхисаттва никоим образом не может на время отложить 
достижение полного просветления или даже захотеть этого. Чем сильнее его 
намерение помогать другим, тем ближе он к состоянию будды". 
Его Св-во Далай-лама "Гарвардские лекции"

----------


## Aiker

Поменял. Только сколько ходил я по этому порталу, так и не нашёл, где бы выразить свою благодарность создателямю, модераторам, участникам.
Наверно где-то есть, но пока не нашёл.
А хочется сказать спасибо, потому что - хороший форум и замечательные участники!

----------


## Easmirnov

> Достигать сатори, становиться просветленными могут любые существа, практикуя какие-то практики или не практикуя вовсе.


Если это так, то значит буддизм - очень толерантная религия. Но скажите, почему тогда на этом форуме зачастую можно встретить довольно жесткое отношение к к другим религиям и учениям? Ведь их приверженцы тоже могут становиться просветленными. Или это уже будет какое-то другое сатори, не буддистское?

----------


## Валерий К.

> почему тогда на этом форуме зачастую можно встретить довольно жесткое отношение к к другим религиям и учениям?


Как бы человек себя не называл - буддистом, христианином, мусульманином, он прежде всего остаётся человеком. А люди, как известно, бывают разные - хорошие и не очень. Не будем по таким людям судить о религии.




> Ведь их приверженцы тоже могут становиться просветленными. Или это уже будет какое-то другое сатори, не буддистское?


Мне тоже интересно, могут ли христианские святые считаться просветлёнными?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если это так, то значит буддизм - очень толерантная религия. Но скажите, почему тогда на этом форуме зачастую можно встретить довольно жесткое отношение к к другим религиям и учениям? Ведь их приверженцы тоже могут становиться просветленными. Или это уже будет какое-то другое сатори, не буддистское?


Просветление не является само по себе целью Буддизма. Видение как есть это способ освобождения от страданий. Можно очень многое "видеть как есть", но сохранять тонкие заблуждения относительно страданий. В Буддизме существа самостоятельно достигшие освобождения называют Пратьекабуддами. Однако, многие религиозные практики и ритуалы по Буддийским представлениям, призваны для освобождения от неблагой кармы и обретения кармы благой. Иначе говоря, человек может верить в то, что необходимо переродиться в высших мирах (в раю, в мирах богов, дэвов) и это будет достаточным освобождением от страданий. Однако Первая Благородная Истина гласит, что существа всех миров подвержены страданиям.
Все эти миры находятся в Сансаре. Цель Буддийского освобождения от страданий - это полное угасание всех неосознаваемых устремлений, снова и снова вовлекающих живое существо в круг перерождений, страданий и мучений.
Да, страдания и мучения в мире богов очень трудно обнаружить. Но даже боги не могут избежать такого страдания и мучения, как скука.
Не нужно ждать перерождения в мире богов, есть люди, которые легко переносят, практически не замечая, тяготы и лишения, люди, которые легко достигают желаемого, люди, которые не боятся что-то потерять, люди, видящие мир таким, каким видят мир Боги. Таких людей можно встретить. Периоды такого существования в этой жизни испытывают практически все люди, карма которых хоть сколько нибудь благоприятна. Но даже люди страдающие и мучающиеся в этой жизни так же, как мучаются существа в аду, или так же как мучаются преты, или испытывая те же страдания, что и животные, или испытывая эмоциональные и ментальные страдания людей, или испытывая страдания титанов и асуров, вполне могут стоклнуться в своей жизни со страданиями пресыщения, скуки.

Будда обнаружил, что нет в Сансаре ни одной локи полностью свободной от страданий, и обнаружил, что лишь полное угасание страстных привязанностей, причины которых укрыты неведением приводит к Нирване.
Существуют различные интерпретации этого открытия Будды, но оно как минимум применимо для этой жизни, и применимо для всех перерождений. Нет необходимости верить в перерождения, нет необходимости искать перерождения своей личности, индивидуальности для того, чтобы обнаружить правоту Четырех Благородных Истин. Можно не быть великим махасидхом, чтобы обрести полное успокоение ума.
Существуют заблуждения, относительно того, что полное успокоения ума значат потерю всех чувств, эмоций и устремлений. Однако речь идет не об подавлении всех устремлений, ведь так ум становится только возбужденным, очень яростно колеблящимся в тисках контрустремлений, в тисках осознанного подавления. 
Речь идет о спокойной глади пруда, в котором легко отражается без искажений все происходящее. Поэтому речь идет о Татхагате - обнаружить приходящее и уходящее вечное я очень трудно в движущемся уме, легко принять движения ума за Татхагату. Лишь обретя устойчиво покоящийся ум можно обнаружить полностью сохранившуюся подвижность ума, безграничность пространства ума, сохраняющуюся способность создавать устремления, ясность восприятия и осознания, способность позволять успокаиваться любым устремлениям и тем самым принимать любую созревшую карму, позволяя и ей полностью угаснуть. 
Это как круги на воде. Можно дать кругам успокоиться, но нельзя какими-то действиями их остановить. Любые действия лишь создают новые круги.
Можно обрести великие способности останавливать круги, скрывать их на какое-то время, но как только приложенные усилия будут успокоены, круги разойдутся и созревшая карма воплотится.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сначала хоть какм-то докажите, что ваши приведенные выше  высказывания имеют отношение к буддизму, а потом я вам отвечу.


У Вас есть какие-то конкретные замечания? Я не знаю, что из моих слов требует дополнительных объяснений и доказательств, подскажите, если считаете это полезным. Возможно я противоречу в чем-то словам Будды, или придаю значение чему-то, чему Будда не придавал значение, или противоречу проверяемым фактам. С благодарностью и уважением приму помощь в том, чтобы мне удалось обнаружить владеющие мной заблуждения и неведение.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если это так, то значит буддизм - очень толерантная религия. Но скажите, почему тогда на этом форуме зачастую можно встретить довольно жесткое отношение к к другим религиям и учениям? Ведь их приверженцы тоже могут становиться просветленными. Или это уже будет какое-то другое сатори, не буддистское?


Буддизм - очень толерантная религия. Поэтому, буддисты не мешают все в одну кучу, а просто занимаются своим делом. Хотите испытать небуддийское сатори? Или вы хотите быть знатоком того, кто и зачем кого за что? Давайте, для начала, ближе к теме: *"Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?"*

----------


## Ho Shim

> Мне тоже интересно, могут ли христианские святые считаться просветлёнными?


Нет, конечно. Христианский святой - это христианский святой.  :Smilie:  Только не надо создавать этакий религиозный табель о рангах. Это бред. Типа того - "южноамериканский бог - это североафрикансий демон или южно-сибирский оберег"  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

> Давайте, для начала, ближе к теме: *"Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?"*


Вы знаете, она меняется. В том числе и благодаря этому форуму, в том числе и тем ответам, которые я получил в этой теме.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

easmirnov  перемены - всегда к лучшему, всё что не делается, всегда к лучшему.

----------


## Secundus

> ...


Дядь БТР, Вы на ретрит Кайсена-роси пойдете ?

----------


## Aiker

Если я (гипотетечески) достигну просветления, как я буду служить в своей фирме? Не сочтут ли меня странным и не выгонял ли?
Можно ли вообще жить в обществе и быть буддой?

----------


## Эники Беники

> Если я (гипотетечески) достигну просветления, как я буду служить в своей фирме? Не сочтут ли меня странным и не выгонял ли?
> Можно ли вообще жить в обществе и быть буддой?


Ржу нимагу!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  
Я думаю, нам всем стоит серьезно задуматься над этим вопросом. А то вдруг случайно просветлимся и начнем выглядеть странно! Так и безработным можно остаться  :Stick Out Tongue:   Надо взвесить все за и против, пожалуй  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дядь БТР, Вы на ретрит Кайсена-роси пойдете ?


25 мая? Если не уеду в командировку, то хотелось бы пойти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если я (гипотетечески) достигну просветления, как я буду служить в своей фирме? Не сочтут ли меня странным и не выгонял ли?
> Можно ли вообще жить в обществе и быть буддой?


Когда Ваш ум ясен и спокоен, Вам легко сосредотачиваться, Вы можете заниматься любым занятием без усталости и скуки и можете легко оторваться от любого дела без раздражения и сожаления - сочтут ли Вас странным?

----------


## Aiker

> Когда Ваш ум ясен и спокоен, Вам легко сосредотачиваться, Вы можете заниматься любым занятием без усталости и скуки и можете легко оторваться от любого дела без раздражения и сожаления - сочтут ли Вас странным?


Как ни странно, сочтут странным. Потому что для обычных людей так себя вести, как Вы говорите - это очень странно.
Все нормальные люди озабочены сексом, деньгами, тачками... А если я могу, как Вы говорите, без усталости и скуки делать своё любимое дело - люди будут просто не понимать и наверно завидовать.
И сочтут странным - а как же, среди них - издёрганных, завидующих, озабоченных сексуально, физически, неудовлетворённых желудочно и морально, и т.п. есть нормальный человек с мощной психикой и интеллектом?!
А ведь ОНИ это поймут - и здесь нет иллюзий - и возненавидят.
И это происходит. В малом объёме. (Я-талантливый электронщик, и от одного моего подхода к компьютеру, например, он сразу начинает работать. "Эффект присутствия").  От этой лёгкости меня считают странным и избегают, потому что не понимают.
Есть ещё много подобных показателей. Когда человек на две головы выше других из его непосредственного окружения - это странно и нехорошо.
Представляете, если я - последователь Дзен и буду отвечать своему начальнику в соответствие с традициями Дзен-буддизма ?!

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker, не печальтесь мой девиз - муха в супе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Aiker, не следует путать язык, применяемый в "Битве Дхармы" между учениками или при проверке учителем ума учеников, и ясность в уме, речи и действиях, которые появляются, если ум свободен от страстей и все дороги открыты во всех направлениях на миллион световых лет.
Когда Вы просто подражаете дзенскому языку, Вы не проявляете ясности ума и видения как есть. Сама идея, что кто-то выше кого-то другого в чем-то на две головы - это заблуждение. Ваша карма такова, что Вам легко дается понимание техники, но плохо дается понимание людей. Это ни хорошо, ни плохо. Просто состояние техники Вы воспринимаете очень тонко, а состояние людей - грубее. Как Вы воспринимаете свое состояние? Так же как технику или так же как других людей?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

А.Подводный предлогал использовать общение спростыми людьми, как опыт некоего черноучительства и т.д. то о чём вы говорите(пишите), нормальное явление, острое чувство непостоянства, всё правильно, хороший знак, смелее.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Aiker Вы где, мы вас теряем.

----------


## ullu

> От этой лёгкости меня считают странным и избегают, потому что не понимают.


Покажите мне сисадмина которого не избегают....
И у которого не начинает работать "как только подходишь".



> Есть ещё много подобных показателей. Когда человек на две головы выше других из его непосредственного окружения - это странно и нехорошо.


Если он это не выпячивает, то ничего странного и нехорошего тут нет.
Ведите себя скромно и будет вам счастье.



> Представляете, если я - последователь Дзен и буду отвечать своему начальнику в соответствие с традициями Дзен-буддизма ?!


Зачем?
Представляете если я приду на работу голой, синей, в черепах и с бубном?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Представляете, если я - последователь Дзен и буду отвечать своему начальнику в соответствие с традициями Дзен-буддизма?!


Вы знаете, если начальник вдруг спросит вас в соответствии с традициями Дзэн-буддизма, тогда стоит отвечать в таких традициях.
- Иванов!
- Да?
- Что такое природа Будды?
- Скоро обеденный перерыв, Иван Ильич.
Иначе, лучше придерживаться профессиональных рамок, это и будет соответствие традициям Дзэн-буддизма  :Wink:  
- Иванов!
- Да?
- Говорят от одного вашего присутствия компьютер заработал в бухгалтерии?
- Да, он и не был сломан, Иван Ильич.
Если быть скромнее и не возвышаться над людьми с вершины собственного превосходства в области психики, интелекта и т.д. может даже зарплату повысят  :Wink:  проверено!

----------


## Secundus

> Как ни странно, сочтут странным. Потому что для обычных людей так себя вести, как Вы говорите - это очень странно.
> Все нормальные люди озабочены сексом, деньгами, тачками... А если я могу, как Вы говорите, без усталости и скуки делать своё любимое дело - люди будут просто не понимать и наверно завидовать.
> И сочтут странным - а как же, среди них - издёрганных, завидующих, озабоченных сексуально, физически, неудовлетворённых желудочно и морально, и т.п. есть нормальный человек с мощной психикой и интеллектом?!
> А ведь ОНИ это поймут - и здесь нет иллюзий - и возненавидят.
> И это происходит. В малом объёме. (Я-талантливый электронщик, и от одного моего подхода к компьютеру, например, он сразу начинает работать. "Эффект присутствия").  От этой лёгкости меня считают странным и избегают, потому что не понимают.
> Есть ещё много подобных показателей. Когда человек на две головы выше других из его непосредственного окружения - это странно и нехорошо.
> Представляете, если я - последователь Дзен и буду отвечать своему начальнику в соответствие с традициями Дзен-буддизма ?!


если бы Вы действительно были последователем дзэн, то Вы бы такой пост не написали: в нем нет ничего буддийского, ничего дзэнского...

----------


## Aiker

> если бы Вы действительно были последователем дзэн, то Вы бы такой пост не написали: в нем нет ничего буддийского, ничего дзэнского...


Да нет, я пока даже не последователь Дзен, только подхожу.  Вы правы.

... Не было денег на счёте за интернет, поэтому выпал немного...

Практиковать Дзен в обычной жизни всё-таки невозможно (если бы я ещё знал, что такое Дзен!). Со многим из того, что написали Пёстрый, ullu, Артур, я согласен. Даже наверно со всем.
Однако в таком случае я не вижу смысла Дзена вообще. Знаю, что это моё заблуждение, но сколько я читал про Буддизм и Дзен в частности, оказалось,
что мне ничего не надо больше читать - я уже давно сформировавшийся буддист. Разве что говорю немного другими словами, думаю немного другими категориями, не знаю ни учителей, ни текстов ...
Возможно ли это - быть буддистом изначально, не зная ничего об учении Будды? 
(пояснение: когда я начал читать и изучать литературу по буддизму, я читал её как пятиклассник - букварь, периодически восклицая - правильно... само собой... естественно... и т.п. Буддизм почему-то ничего нового мне не сообщил, кроме, может быть, некой духовной атмосферы.
Вполне допускаю, что я пока ничего не понял. Может быть это сложнее, чем можно предположить...).

----------


## ullu

То, что вам не надо больше ничего читать означает то, что пора приступать к практике, а не то, что вам больше ничего не надо от дзен :Smilie: 
Буддизм это же не литература, это практика.
Если вы не знаете как объеденить свою жизнь и свое воззрение, то может быть стоит попытаться это понять?
Иначе какой смысл в такой жизни, противоречащей собственному воззрению, и какой смысл в таком воззрении, которое не воплощается в жизнь?

Про учителей дзен я не знаю таких историй, а вот то, что учителя дзочген частенько живут обычной жизнью так, что никто даже и не знает о том, что это высокореализованные практики - это как бы обычное дело такое.
Вот живет такой человек, живет себе живет, все думают что это пастух или горшечник какой-нибудь, а потом бац...и ушел в радужном теле.
И мне кажется это может навести на мысль, что все не так прямолинейно как кажется.

----------


## Won Soeng

Aiker, дзен - это совершенно конкретно направленная деятельность, практика.
Когда Вы смотрите на то, как последователи дзен ведут себя в повседневной жизни, Вы не можете видеть этой конкретной направленной, внутренней работы ума. Вы можете замечать какие-то особенности или странности в поведении, но это все равно что пытаться по освещенности дороги светом фар угадывать мощность двигателя автомобиля.

Чтобы понять внутреннюю практику необходимо эту практику освоить и обрести личный опыт осознания того, как работает ум, как возникают и исчезают мысли, эмоции, ощущения. Внимательность к работе ума "изнутри" - это и есть та внутренняя практика, которую Вы не осуществляете на работе.
На работе Вы не обсуждаете, как работает зрение, слух, осязание, обоняние, вкусовое ощущение. На работе Вы не обсуждаете, как рождаются устремления, как устремления могут порождаться эмоциями, мыслями, ощущениями, чувствами. На работе Вы можете пользоваться развитыми способностями к осознанию собственным мотивов и намерений и следующими из этого способностями осознавать какие мотивы и намерения владеют окружающими людьми. Во время работы Вы можете поддерживать внутреннюю практику.
Но это не значит, что Вы должны подражать поведению просветленных дзен-мастеров. Такое подражательство говорит прежде всего о непонимании сути такого поведения.
Дзен - это значит 100% адекватность. А имитация, подражание - это 100% неадекватность, обезьяничанье.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aiker

> Aiker, не следует путать язык, применяемый в "Битве Дхармы" между учениками или при проверке учителем ума учеников, и ясность в уме, речи и действиях, которые появляются, если ум свободен от страстей и все дороги открыты во всех направлениях на миллион световых лет.
> Когда Вы просто подражаете дзенскому языку, Вы не проявляете ясности ума и видения как есть. Сама идея, что кто-то выше кого-то другого в чем-то на две головы - это заблуждение. Ваша карма такова, что Вам легко дается понимание техники, но плохо дается понимание людей. Это ни хорошо, ни плохо. Просто состояние техники Вы воспринимаете очень тонко, а состояние людей - грубее. Как Вы воспринимаете свое состояние? Так же как технику или так же как других людей?


К сожалению (наверно) своё состояние я воспринимаю совершенно отдельно как от техники, так и от других людей. И что удивительно (не знаю, как у других людей), совершенно не ощущаю своё Я. Или не люблю, или избегаю, или... не знаю.
В бытовом смысле я, конечно, вполне нормальный человек.
... Есть нечто абсолютно непонятное - Вы знаете, о чём я. И надо как-то с этим разбираться. Не уходить и не идти по пути Кармы (хотя, куда денешься?), а возможно, делать что-нибудь ещё.
Ведь Буддизм по сути - уход, сдача, капитуляция - по большому счёту (это моё мнение). В качестве очень грубой аналогии могу привести пример медведей - когда они не в силах выжить зимой, они впадают в спячку.
Не в силах познать всё сущее мы уходим в Буддизм.
Что такое просветление - это счастье освобождения от необходимости идти по тяжкому пути познания, где совсем плохо - болезни, смерть, страдания.
Непонимание, бессилие, "скрежет зубовный". Сумасшествие. Убийства и войны.

----------


## Aiker

> То, что вам не надо больше ничего читать означает то, что пора приступать к практике, а не то, что вам больше ничего не надо от дзен
> Буддизм это же не литература, это практика.
> Если вы не знаете как объеденить свою жизнь и свое воззрение, то может быть стоит попытаться это понять?
> Иначе какой смысл в такой жизни, противоречащей собственному воззрению, и какой смысл в таком воззрении, которое не воплощается в жизнь?
> 
> Про учителей дзен я не знаю таких историй, а вот то, что учителя дзочген частенько живут обычной жизнью так, что никто даже и не знает о том, что это высокореализованные практики - это как бы обычное дело такое.
> Вот живет такой человек, живет себе живет, все думают что это пастух или горшечник какой-нибудь, а потом бац...и ушел в радужном теле.
> И мне кажется это может навести на мысль, что все не так прямолинейно как кажется.


Я всё понял, а так же сообщение BTR. 
Вопрос - зачем?

----------


## ullu

Зачем что ?

----------


## ullu

**Что такое просветление - это счастье освобождения от необходимости идти по тяжкому пути познания, где совсем плохо - болезни, смерть, страдания.

М, весьма странно пердставление о просветлении.
Во-первых просветление так просто не дается  :Smilie:  И иногда возникает мысль, что может проще выбрать гипотетическую болезнь, смерть или страдание, чем сознательно по собственной инициативе ставить себя перед болезненным фактом?
Но это тоже все не так, у нормальных практиков. Только где их нормальных взять...

А во-вторых, чего это за путь познания такой и что на этом пути познается?
Я вот вижу людей, которые не желают отказываться от собственных привязанностей, поэтому выбирают некий путь познания , то есть говорт - без этого не будет жизни, пустья буду болеть и умирать, но я буду так жить , а вы просто бегаете от этого всего.
Однако что мы видим на практике. А на практике мы видим буддийских наставников. которые не теряют осознанности перед лицом реальной смерти, не становятся несчастными умирая от рака , например, без напряжения и истерик решая проблемы обычной жизни, какой бы сложности проблемы не возникали.
Тогда как люди выбравшие путь не бегания ни от чего на практике впадают в истерику даже от банального гриппа, не говоря уже о том, что даже мысль о смерти лишает их радости и счастья, ввергает в депрессии и так далее.
Короче на практике все наоборот. Будисты ни от чегоне бегают, а все познают и переживают все явления жизни наблюдая их природу. А обычные люди постоянно стараются чего-то избежать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ведь Буддизм по сути - уход, сдача, капитуляция - по большому счёту (это моё мнение)


Буддизм это действительно уход от излишней активности по причине неведения. Но это не сдача (чего?) и не капитуляция (перед чем?)
Попробуйте понять правильную аналогию.
Если Вашу мышцу охватывает судорога, Вам необходимо обратить внимание на эту мышцу, помочь этой мышце расслабиться, потому что напряженность этой мышцы - неадекватна.
Непонимание необходиости расслабления приводит к борьбе с этой мышцей. Вы можете начать напрягать другие мышцы, чтобы компенсировать неадекватное напряжение этой. 
Этот же пример легко проецируется на нашу жизнь. Мы боремся с неприятностями, сдерживаем натиск, отвечаем агрессией на агрессию. 
Это происходит от того, что мы не позволяем себе обратить внимание на причины неприятностей, на источники натиска и агрессии. 
Большое заблуждение считать что Буддизм призывает к отказу от активности. 
Срединный путь - это необходимый тонус, правильно натянутая струна.
Перетянутая струна лопнет. Слабая струна - не звучит.
Правильная активность - значит активность осознанная.
Вы называете Буддизмом что-то совсем не то, что проповедовал Будда, понимаете? Буддизм не является бегством от реальной жизни. Уединение от мирской жизни - это способ обретения ясности и настройки собственного ума и тела, а вовсе не бегство от проблем и страданий.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

BTR как добрая заботливая бабушка, к чёрту всех индульгирующих, не их это дело.

----------


## Secundus

> Да нет, я пока даже не последователь Дзен, только подхожу.  Вы правы.
> Практиковать Дзен в обычной жизни всё-таки невозможно (если бы я ещё знал, что такое Дзен!).


Дзэн говорит, что обычная жизнь и есть практика.
Начните хотя бы с чтения книг о дзэн, потом Вы начнете сам дзэн.




> Со многим из того, что написали Пёстрый, ullu, Артур, я согласен. Даже наверно со всем.
> Однако в таком случае я не вижу смысла Дзена вообще. Знаю, что это моё заблуждение, но сколько я читал про Буддизм и Дзен в частности, оказалось,
> что мне ничего не надо больше читать - я уже давно сформировавшийся буддист. Разве что говорю немного другими словами, думаю немного другими категориями, не знаю ни учителей, ни текстов ... (пояснение: когда я начал читать и изучать литературу по буддизму, я читал её как пятиклассник - букварь, периодически восклицая - правильно... само собой... естественно... и т.п. Буддизм почему-то ничего нового мне не сообщил, кроме, может быть, некой духовной атмосферы.
> Вполне допускаю, что я пока ничего не понял. Может быть это сложнее, чем можно предположить...).


1) буддизм это не религия, это, как удачно подметили давно до меня, наука об уме.
ничего сногсшибающего буддизм не говорит, в большинстве случаев мы сами это знаем осознанно или неосознанно, просто буддизм позволяет нам ясно взглянуть на истинных самих себя, т.е. буддизм это путь, а не красивые книжные знания в нашей голове, которыми нужно любоваться;
2) буддийское учение (книги) надо постоянно перечитывать, если Вы намерены быть именно буддистом Вы должны постоянно перечитывать книги - так они постепенно войдут в Вашу жизнь, в Вашу каждую мысль, действие, вздодх. В противном случае, как я писал выше, прочтя один раз книгу и согласившись с ней, она останется лишь красивой статуэткой на одной из полок Вашего ума.




> [SIZE="1"]Возможно ли это - быть буддистом изначально, не зная ничего об учении Будды?


Aiker, а Вы между прочим давно уже Будда ! я говорю на полном серьезе !
удивлены ? учите матчасть ! ))




> К сожалению (наверно) своё состояние я воспринимаю совершенно отдельно как от техники, так и от других людей. И что удивительно (не знаю, как у других людей), совершенно не ощущаю своё Я. Или не люблю, или избегаю, или... не знаю.
> В бытовом смысле я, конечно, вполне нормальный человек.
> ... Есть нечто абсолютно непонятное - Вы знаете, о чём я. И надо как-то с этим разбираться. Не уходить и не идти по пути Кармы (хотя, куда денешься?), а возможно, делать что-нибудь ещё.


Рефлексия, причем голимая )) комментировать не буду, просто выкиньте такие мысли из головы как бумажную лапшу из шредера в корзину




> Ведь Буддизм по сути - уход, сдача, капитуляция - по большому счёту (это моё мнение). В качестве очень грубой аналогии могу привести пример медведей - когда они не в силах выжить зимой, они впадают в спячку.
> Не в силах познать всё сущее мы уходим в Буддизм.
> Что такое просветление - это счастье освобождения от необходимости идти по тяжкому пути познания, где совсем плохо - болезни, смерть, страдания.
> Непонимание, бессилие, "скрежет зубовный". Сумасшествие. Убийства и войны.


Да Вы, батенька, вообще книг по буддизму не читали, что ли ? 
за такую ересь )) и в бабруйск отправить могут )), а то и подзатыльник сострадательно отвесить могут ))
буддизм это срединный путь, это просто быть, видеть всё как оно есть, идти не привязанным ни к небу, ни к земле, где же тут капитуляция ? 
цитата _"Не в силах познать всё сущее мы уходим в Буддизм."_ - а зачем Вам познавать всё сущее ? что Вы ожидаете получить ? Вам недостаточно, что трава зеленая, а солнце желтое ? Вам нужны тайны мироздания, ядерной физики или астрофизики ? потратьте на это всю жизнь, возможно Вы узнаете их, но причем тут ВАША ЖИЗНЬ ? Умереть, зная тайны мирозданья, но абсолютно так и не поняв, и не узнав самого себя - глупо !

короче, напишите свой е-майл - я Вам скину много чего электронного по буддизму и дзэн в частности.
Только прочтя многократно их - выходите на БФ ! 
иначе, как сейчас, будете вслепую тыкаться в буддизм

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Aiker

lock9wo@yandex.ru
Меня зовут Николай.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Николай просто поверьте, всё что Вам нужно для практики всегда прямо перед Вами, каждый день - хороший день смелее, все всегда начинают вслепую, в этом нет ошибок просто действуйте, удачи.

----------


## Aiker

Я собираюсь просто практиковать дзадзен. К какой традиции я отношусь?
Какие школы Дзен есть?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

К традиции просто практикующих дзадзен.

----------


## Kleon

Традиции вопросов и традиции ответов. Манифестации и отрицания. Вот такие есть традиции

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Другими словами традиция собирающихся.

----------


## Чема

Я вообще не изменился. А мир вокруг меня поменялся кардинально!

----------


## Aiker

Доброе всем время суток!
Я отсутствовал, наверно месяц на форуме. За жто время читал Дао Дэ Цзин, сравнивал практики. Думал и размышлял. Много чего надумал, но конечно, выразить словами трудно всё это.
Спасибо Ануару, не забывает.
... В общем, у меня в этих делах какое-то раздвоение (или растроение, расчетверение...). Мне очень импонирует идея даосов о физическом бессмертии (бессмертный зародыш). И на это есть основания. Практика достижения физического бессмертия мне непонятна (пока, надеюсь), иначе бы все люди занимались цигун от основания и до высших ступеней и жили бы вечно.... 
С другой стороны, зачем жить вечно...  В этом физическом теле?
(... сложно верить в то, чего не можешь понять. Я в молодости был победителем областной физической олимпиады, и вообще материалист до мозга костей. Но всё больше убеждаюсь, что НАУЧНОЕ понятие мира ограничено. И вера в Бога - тоже не то. Наверно так я попал на Буддизм.
Потому что это - удивительное сочетание (особенно дзен  - и не вера, и не наука, и не философия !).

... Практика пока не идёт. Не получается (наверно из-за неопределённости).

Где-то вычитал, что такое медитация:
- "Цза-дзен" - по-японски (?).
- "Тупо сидеть и ждать" - по-русски.

А мне нравится.

Всем пока. Ещё поищу общий знаменатель у Дао Дэ Цзин и Дзен. 
Попрактикуюсь, насколько получится. Думаю попробовать медитацию в "позе всадника" с добавлением  двух дыханий ежедневно.

PS:  Что токое Рам Цзы?  Это учитель или шарлатан?

----------


## Иилья

> Где-то вычитал, что такое медитация:
> - "Цза-дзен" - по-японски (?).
> - "Тупо сидеть и ждать" - по-русски.


Просто тупо сидеть. Ждать ничего не нужно. Если ждать, это уже не медитация. :Wink:

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> С другой стороны, зачем жить вечно...  В этом физическом теле?




Жить вечно не зачем ), да даосы, насколько я знаю, в физическом теле "вечно" и не живут, уровень "земного бессмертного" - это не вечная жизнь, а нереальное долголетие, лет 200 - 300 может и больше ), за это время Даос достигает уровня небесного бессмертного и продолжает существование в других мирах, а не в физическом теле... правда не знаю зачем ). Но вот с точки зрения буддизма, думаю было бы полезно достичь уровня земного бессмертного, чтобы успеть реализовать состояние Будды в этом теле  :Big Grin: .
Как ВАм идейка? )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Сидеть и тупо ждать - решительная перемена.

----------


## Юнонг

Все и так самодостаточно. Ни что ни к чему не стремится. Даже цветок, открывающийся навстречу солнцу, не тянется к нему, не устремляется к свету, а в каждый момент раскрытия самодостаточен, и может в любой миг умереть. Даже люди, бегающие со своими устремлениями и незавершенными делами взад и вперед, самодостаточны. И не имеет никакого значения понимают они это, или нет. Нужно просветляться и избавляться от страданий? Да совсем нет. Нужно заниматься буддизмом?  Да совсем не нужно. Будда не говорил слово "буддизм". Лао-цзы не говорил слово "даосизм". Стремящийся не достигнет. Изучающий не научится.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вдохновляюще ободряет, что-то новенькое.

----------


## Faradej

Вчера я постригся

----------


## Спокойный

> Вчера я постригся


В монахи?

----------


## Faradej

Нет, мшинкой под 3-ку, а был уже такой патлатый...

----------


## Mendoza

> В монахи?


В монахи бреются

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

> Жить вечно не зачем ), да даосы, насколько я знаю, в физическом теле "вечно" и не живут, уровень "земного бессмертного" - это не вечная жизнь, а нереальное долголетие, лет 200 - 300 может и больше ), за это время Даос достигает уровня небесного бессмертного и продолжает существование в других мирах, а не в физическом теле... правда не знаю зачем ). Но вот с точки зрения буддизма, думаю было бы полезно достичь уровня земного бессмертного, чтобы успеть реализовать состояние Будды в этом теле .
> Как ВАм идейка? )))))))))))))))))))


Идея-то замечательная... Но проще этого достичь в христианстве - проживи жизнь без греха, молись Богу, люби его - и попадёшь в Рай. Та же самая реализация бессмертной души.
А вообще Буддизм - он хитрый. Достигнув состояния buddha, человек освобождается от необходимости и желания физически жить долго, просто становится странной и нелепой сама мысль об этом. Зачем....?!
И Бог тоже хитрый. (я употребляю слово Бог в общепринятом, житейском смысле).  Когда человек стареет (ну развалина, практически...) он "впадает в детство". А дитя смерти не разумеет... Очень старый человек, умирающий исключительно от старости и дряхлости, умирает легко, свободно, и с такой же необходимостью, как рождается ребёнок. Он уже смерти тоже не разумеет.
Об этом ещё пан Станислав писал (не дословно): человек должен рождаться стариком, прожить жизнь и умереть младенцем.

----------


## Aiker

> Все и так самодостаточно. Ни что ни к чему не стремится. Даже цветок, открывающийся навстречу солнцу, не тянется к нему, не устремляется к свету, а в каждый момент раскрытия самодостаточен, и может в любой миг умереть. Даже люди, бегающие со своими устремлениями и незавершенными делами взад и вперед, самодостаточны. И не имеет никакого значения понимают они это, или нет. Нужно просветляться и избавляться от страданий? Да совсем нет. Нужно заниматься буддизмом?  Да совсем не нужно. Будда не говорил слово "буддизм". Лао-цзы не говорил слово "даосизм". Стремящийся не достигнет. Изучающий не научится.


Извиняюсь, но Вы пишите, как  Мастер.
По этому поводу расскажу Вам современную притчу.
(я сисадмин в не очень большой фирме).

... Приходит ко мне юзер и спрашивает 
 - Как мне изменить значки папок в проводнике?
- А зачем это надо? - спрашиваю я (с моей точки зрения, как маленького, но 
   sys-мастера, это не имеет никакого смысла).
- Чтобы интересно было, и красиво....
- В виндоусе нет такой возможности, - отвечаю я, хотя заранее знаю, что вру.
  (есть, конечно, но это бессмысленно).

 Вот так же и мастера Дзен. Они-то всё поняли, и настолько поняли, что поняли, что понимать ничего не надо. И говорят это нам, "юзерам".
А мы верим, сидим в дза-дзен и радуемся, что "в виндоусе нет такой возможности".
А она есть, только надо всё это самому.....

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012)

----------


## Dondhup

Слово Буддизм ничто иное как Учение Будды, Дхарма. И Будда все время говорил о Дхарме и о необходимости ее практики. А сидя и рассуждая о том что "не нужно заниматься Дхармой" состояния Будды никогда не достигнешь.

***

Что касается легкой смети стариков, Вы давно были в больнице?
Смерть пахнет дерьмом, мочой и страданием. Легко уходят только праведники, не наносившие вреда другим, а таких очень мало. Что касается потери осознанности, то это не достоинство, а страдание.

----------


## Юнонг

> Извиняюсь, но Вы пишите,


Мастер - производное от слова маскарад.

----------


## Ersh

> Все и так самодостаточно. Ни что ни к чему не стремится. Даже цветок, открывающийся навстречу солнцу, не тянется к нему, не устремляется к свету, а в каждый момент раскрытия самодостаточен, и может в любой миг умереть. Даже люди, бегающие со своими устремлениями и незавершенными делами взад и вперед, самодостаточны. И не имеет никакого значения понимают они это, или нет. Нужно просветляться и избавляться от страданий? Да совсем нет. Нужно заниматься буддизмом?  Да совсем не нужно. Будда не говорил слово "буддизм". Лао-цзы не говорил слово "даосизм". Стремящийся не достигнет. Изучающий не научится.


Интересная демагогия. Столь же интересная, сколь и избитая до пошлости. Разве Будда не оставил Дхармы, Пути освобождения от страданий? Кстати, Лао-цзы говорил слова "даосизм". И все буддийские учителя после Будды говорили слово "буддизм", каждый на своем языке. В Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха слово 佛教 встречается более ста раз.

----------


## ullu

> И не имеет никакого значения понимают они это, или нет.


Для кого не имеет?

----------


## ullu

> Вот так же и мастера Дзен.


Думаете ими тоже движет лень и ненависть к пользователям?

----------


## Юнонг

> Интересная демагогия. Столь же интересная, сколь и избитая до пошлости. Разве Будда не оставил Дхармы, Пути освобождения от страданий? Кстати, Лао-цзы говорил слова "даосизм". И все буддийские учителя после Будды говорили слово "буддизм", каждый на своем языке. В Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха слово 佛教 встречается более ста раз.


Дело в том, что находясь среди слов, есть тенденция реагировать на них как на слова, не замечая, что то, о чем эти слова, может проиcходить прямо сейчас, а воспринимая слова, как повторенные и даже, как пошлые. Скажу, однако, еще более пошлую вещь: слово "да", - это уже не то "да", которое было сказано до этого. Видите ли, не имеет значения говорил ли на самом деле Будда слово буддизм, имеет значение фраза "будда не говорил слова буддизм"

----------


## Юнонг

> Для кого не имеет?


Просто не имеет значения.
Возможно, Вы хотите сказать, что для них это имеет значение.
Но, если не понимают, то именно для них и не имеет значения, а если понимают, то понимают.
Это не рассматривалось, потому что каждый движется сам, а для тех, кто не движется, есть учителя.
Можно не заморачиваться, а воспринять передачу состояния в тот момент.
Конечно, не всегда можно почувствовать состояние.
Но реакция на слова - тоже путь.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Кажется это одна из крайностей неправильного понимания пустоты, о которой постоянно пишет Далай-Лама - нигилизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Akimi

Страшно поменял! Я таких страшных историй никому не посоветую!

----------


## Владов

Исключительно в лучшую сторону!

----------


## Ersh

> Дело в том, что находясь среди слов, есть тенденция реагировать на них как на слова, не замечая, что то, о чем эти слова, может проиcходить прямо сейчас, а воспринимая слова, как повторенные и даже, как пошлые. Скажу, однако, еще более пошлую вещь: слово "да", - это уже не то "да", которое было сказано до этого. Видите ли, не имеет значения говорил ли на самом деле Будда слово буддизм, имеет значение фраза "будда не говорил слова буддизм"


Видите ли, мне хочется узнать, и как можно поскорее, какое значение имеет фраза: "будда не говорил слова буддизм"? Вероятно так мне будет проще Вас понять, а заниматься домысливаниванием того, чтол Вы там имели в виду я не собираюсь - пустое занятие.

----------


## Юнонг

> Видите ли, мне хочется узнать, и как можно поскорее, какое значение имеет фраза: "будда не говорил слова буддизм"? Вероятно так мне будет проще Вас понять, а заниматься домысливаниванием того, чтол Вы там имели в виду я не собираюсь - пустое занятие.


Значение  одно: истина вне слов.

Но согласен, со словами надо быть осторожнее.
В ножны.

----------


## ullu

> Просто не имеет значения.
> Возможно, Вы хотите сказать, что для них это имеет значение.
> Но, если не понимают, то именно для них и не имеет значения, а если понимают, то понимают.


То есть если мне на норгу упал чугунный утюг, мне больно, я не понимаю что он иллюзорный и моя нога тоже. То для меня не имеет значения то, что мне больно?
Вы чего это такое говорите то?
Это может для вас не имеет значения что мне больно, а для меня очень даже имеет.

----------


## ullu

> Но реакция на слова - тоже путь.


Путь все что угодно, вопрос только - куда?

----------


## Юнонг

> Путь все что угодно, вопрос только - куда?


Если больно, то имеет значение.
Но тем, кто не понимает не больно, потому что для них эта боль естественна.
А тем, кто понимает не больно, потому, что боли уже нет.

Куда?  Можно предположить, что Вы сами себе отвечаете - никуда.
Если это так - то происходит что-нибудь в этот момент?
Если это не так - то куда Вы направляетесь?

....Как звучит хлопок одним утюгом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Юнона, а если Вам на ног упадёт чугунный утюг... да ещё и горячий, я так понимаю, вам изза понимания не больно уже всё равно будет? )))))))) А если не утюг, а скажем топор?  :Smilie:  ТОгда Вы реализованый мастер  махасиддх )

----------


## Юнонг

> Юнона, а если Вам на ног упадёт чугунный утюг... да ещё и горячий, я так понимаю, вам изза понимания не больно уже всё равно будет? )))))))) А если не утюг, а скажем топор?  ТОгда Вы реализованый мастер  махасиддх )


Если упадет - будет больно....
А вы считаете, что все дело в утюге? Если бы все было так просто...
А, впрочем, попробуйте, при помощи утюга.

(Пожалуй, стоит сразу разъяснить, что это боль - это только аналогия)

----------


## ullu

> Но тем, кто не понимает не больно, потому что для них эта боль естественна.


Разьве это так?

----------


## Юнонг

Всегда все не так...

----------


## Eugenis

Жизнь прекрасна и удивительна.

Я верю, что в каждом из живущих есть Будда.

Но не каждый осознаёт это.

----------


## Aiker

> Слово Буддизм ничто иное как Учение Будды, Дхарма. И Будда все время говорил о Дхарме и о необходимости ее практики. А сидя и рассуждая о том что "не нужно заниматься Дхармой" состояния Будды никогда не достигнешь.
> 
> ***
> 
> Что касается легкой смети стариков, Вы давно были в больнице?
> Смерть пахнет дерьмом, мочой и страданием. Легко уходят только праведники, не наносившие вреда другим, а таких очень мало. Что касается потери осознанности, то это не достоинство, а страдание.


Я видел, что такое агония и смерть, и как это "противно".  Я сидел у постели умирающего отца почти месяц (геммарогический инсульт), убирал за ним и мыл каждый день. И поверьте, это совсем не противно. Когда привыкнешь.
После того, как мы похоронили отца, я серьёзно подумывал пойти работать в больницу медбратом (по совместительству), наверно потому что понял, что такое страдание.
По поводу потери осознанности не соглашусь, пожалуй. 
Животное не имеет осознанности, оно не знает, что умрёт (у него нет Я), поэтому оно постоянно находится в нирване (исключая состояние физической боли, да и то, как сказать...).
К этому и призывает Буддизм (правда, извиняюсь, очень, очень грубая ассоциация). 
Как Вы считаете, не есть ли потеря осознанности - просветление, то есть уход от страдания?
Как я понимаю, это и есть основной принцип Буддизма.

----------


## Aiker

> Интересная демагогия. Столь же интересная, сколь и избитая до пошлости. Разве Будда не оставил Дхармы, Пути освобождения от страданий? Кстати, Лао-цзы говорил слова "даосизм". И все буддийские учителя после Будды говорили слово "буддизм", каждый на своем языке. В Сутре Помоста Шестого Патриарха слово 佛教 встречается более ста раз.


Демагогия - да, конечно. Демагогия, избитая до пошлости, а может быть наоборот - пошлость, плавно перерастающая в демагогию. (правда, надо учесть, что оппонент - дзеновской традиции).
________________________________________________

... Вряд ли всё-таки Лао Цзы говорил "Даосизм". Это вольный перевод, (скорее всего), причём с китайских иероглифов, причём вольно переписанных с текстов 1-2 века н.э.
Скорее всего Лао Цзы говорил о взаимосвязи Дао и Дэ, их сущностях и так далее.

"Буддизм", конечно, да. Гуатама был настолько великим человеком, что его мысли и проповеди после его физической смерти (избавления от сансары) стали практически сразу Буддизмом.
Ибо ничего более умного, чем этот странный древний пацан-принц, никто пока не придумал.
Возможно, только Иисус Христос.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Животное не имеет осознанности, оно не знает, что умрёт (у него нет Я), поэтому оно постоянно находится в нирване (исключая состояние физической боли, да и то, как сказать...).
> Как Вы считаете, не есть ли потеря осознанности - просветление, то есть уход от страдания?
> Как я понимаю, это и есть основной принцип Буддизма.


Пребывало бы животное в нирване постоянно, не относился бы мир животных к одному из низших миров О_о. 
Основной принцип Буддизма - достижение состояния Будды, Пробуждённость - пробуждённость невозможна без осознанности, практика осознаности - основа всех буддийских школ и направлений!!! Животное не имеет осознаности, нет обладает ментальным телом, но обладает сознанием и чувствами! Животное испытывает голод, боль, страх - как Вам такая нирвана?! 




> Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"
> 
> 
> [Животные] встречающиеся в мирах людей и богов, тоже глупы и тупы. Они всегда жестоко страдают от угнетения и зависимости от других....
> Дикие, неодомашненные животные, живущие в мире людей, постоянно подвергаются опасностям и пребывают в страхе....
> Они пожирают друг друга и все время должны спасаться от тех, кто хочет их убить: от охотников, хищников и т. д. ...
> Убивая друг друга, животные постоянно накапливают только неблагую карму....
> Животные, одомашненные человеком, настолько тупы и глупы, что простодушно глядят даже на мясника с ножом, приближающегося к ним, чтобы зарезать, и не делают даже попыток убежать. Кроме того, их доят, на них навьючивают поклажу, их холостят, им протыкают ноздри, их заставляют пахать поля и делать много другой тяжелой работы....


Как Вам такая нервана?!

----------


## ullu

> Животное не имеет осознанности, оно не знает, что умрёт (у него нет Я), поэтому оно постоянно находится в нирване (исключая состояние физической боли, да и то, как сказать...).


Это вы откуда такие выводы сделали?

----------


## Хикари

> Пребывало бы животное в нирване постоянно, не относился бы мир животных к одному из низших миров О_о.


А мне всегда было интересно как это решено, что человек высшее а безпозвоночные (примерно) низшие, а не наоборот. И откуда мы можем судить какая у червяка или у коровы осознанность.

----------


## ullu

У Будды всеведение, он и рассказал.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Вот именно ). И никто не говорит, что животные ниже человека, говорят, что мир животных - низший мир, потому чот животные в силу своей простите "тупости" не могут прийти к Дхарме и встать на путь освобождения. Они могут это сделать лишь очистившись и получив человеческое воплощение.

----------


## Aiker

> Вот именно ). И никто не говорит, что животные ниже человека, говорят, что мир животных - низший мир, потому чот животные в силу своей простите "тупости" не могут прийти к Дхарме и встать на путь освобождения. Они могут это сделать лишь очистившись и получив человеческое воплощение.


Да, традиционно это так.
А как левая пятка может достать Луну? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алек

Существенно поменял. Неуютный логичный и понятный мир стал более уютным, но менее понятным, нелогичным и парадоксальным.

----------


## Aiker

> А мне всегда было интересно как это решено, что человек высшее а безпозвоночные (примерно) низшие, а не наоборот. И откуда мы можем судить какая у червяка или у коровы осознанность.


... Согласен. Абсолютно.
Но вопросы остаются. Мы их уничтожаем, и много их уже исчезло благодаря нам. Я так думаю, что это - не их, а наша карма.
Остаётся только пожалеть, что не все думают как Вы.

----------


## Inbongo

> А мне всегда было интересно как это решено, что человек высшее а безпозвоночные (примерно) низшие, а не наоборот. И откуда мы можем судить какая у червяка или у коровы осознанность.


Родиться в сфере человека, это такая же удача как "бросив каплю воды в океан, зачерпнуть из него ладонью и поймать эту каплю". Именно в сфере человека возможно практиковать учение. Сфера животных обусловленна глупостью и неведением.

----------


## Мусуби

Извиняюсь,что врываюсь в вашу горячую дискуссию,но я немножечко по теме.Мысль становится очень сильной,иногда просто поражаешься ,как меняется пространство в угоду твоих намерений.Люди чаще тебе улыбаются и стараются тебе угодить.При словесном нападении на тебя люди стали ощущать какую-то беспомощность,а ты внутреннюю силу и не втягиваешься в их вампиризм.Стараешься понять причину страдания человека и помочь ему.Ты становишься терпимие и смиреннее.Ну и ещё многое хорошее  приходит  в мою жизнь с практикой буддизма.

----------


## Aiker

> Извиняюсь,что врываюсь в вашу горячую дискуссию,но я немножечко по теме.Мысль становится очень сильной,иногда просто поражаешься ,как меняется пространство в угоду твоих намерений.Люди чаще тебе улыбаются и стараются тебе угодить.При словесном нападении на тебя люди стали ощущать какую-то беспомощность,а ты внутреннюю силу и не втягиваешься в их вампиризм.Стараешься понять причину страдания человека и помочь ему.Ты становишься терпимие и смиреннее.Ну и ещё многое хорошее  приходит  в мою жизнь с практикой буддизма.


!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

А как обстоят дела с пустотностью собственного я?

----------


## Мусуби

> А как обстоят дела с пустотностью собственного я?


Если есть пустотность,то есть и непустотность,так какое оно собственное Я,я пока не знаю.

----------


## Aiker

> А как обстоят дела с пустотностью собственного я?


Собственное Я никогда не пусто, потому что Я всегда сопровождают живые существа и формы, которым до тебя всегда есть дело.
Пустотность Я может быть достигнута только тогда, когда ты поймёшь, что вне окружения жизнь не имеет смысла.
Это, наверно, нирвана. Но и она тоже не имеет смысла.
Следовательно, надо просто сидеть и смотреть на то место на небосклоне, где собирается гроза. Ты смотришь на грозовые тучи. Они собираются, чтобы устроить большой дождь.
Где здесь Я ?!

----------


## ullu

Вот ум какой вертлявый, всегда найдет отмазку, лишь бы не видеть как обстоят дела на самом деле.

----------


## Secundus

> _Доброе всем время суток!
> Я отсутствовал, наверно месяц на форуме. За жто время читал Дао Дэ Цзин, сравнивал практики. Думал и размышлял. Много чего надумал, но конечно, выразить словами трудно всё это.
> Спасибо Ануару, не забывает.
> ... В общем, у меня в этих делах какое-то раздвоение (или растроение, расчетверение...). Мне очень импонирует идея даосов о физическом бессмертии (бессмертный зародыш). И на это есть основания. Практика достижения физического бессмертия мне непонятна (пока, надеюсь), иначе бы все люди занимались цигун от основания и до высших ступеней и жили бы вечно.... 
> С другой стороны, зачем жить вечно...  В этом физическом теле?
> (... сложно верить в то, чего не можешь понять. Я в молодости был победителем областной физической олимпиады, и вообще материалист до мозга костей. Но всё больше убеждаюсь, что НАУЧНОЕ понятие мира ограничено. И вера в Бога - тоже не то. Наверно так я попал на Буддизм.
> Потому что это - удивительное сочетание (особенно дзен  - и не вера, и не наука, и не философия !).
> 
> ... Практика пока не идёт. Не получается (наверно из-за неопределённости).
> ...


не забуду и сейчас ))
читаете Лао цзы, импонирует физическое бессмертие, ищете общий знаменатель, попробуете позу всадника... - но при чем тут дзэн ?

Посмотрите как Ваш ум бегает, причем бегает от себя ! дзадзэн это сидеть без ожиданий, мечт и ощущения счастья, это БЫТЬ, это взять за шкирку эту нетренированную обезьяну и посадить в дзадзэн, хотя лучше скажет Саваки-роси.

(не тратьте время на дао дэ цзин, перечитывайте Догена, Саваки - жизнь коротка ! если Ваша карма познакомила Вас с дзадзэн - вцепляйтесь в него всеми конечностями, зубами, - завтра мы умрем, ничто не вечно, всё проходит, иначе пред смертью будет горько...
посмотрите, как из всего вокруг нас, живого и неживого, неумолимо сыпется прах; анджелина джоли, последняя модель мерседеса, костюм от кавалли, - всё буквально рассыпается в прах, 
посмотрите на себя - сколько миллионов мыслей умерло уже в Вашем мозгу, а скольким еще придется умереть, сколько миллиардов клеток умерло в Вашем теле, а скольким еще предстоит умереть... и Вы тратите это время на размышления о физическом бессмертии, чтение Дао дэ цзин и поиск общего между дзэн и дао ? Два, садитесь ! )))))))))))))))))

а теперь сострадательные слова Саваки-роси:

"Ты должен практиковать настоящий дзадзэн без примеси улучшения здоровья, сатори и так далее. Если ты вносишь хоть капельку своих личных взглядов, там уже нет Буддадхармы."

"Какими бы необычными и мистическими не были твои опыты, они не будут длиться всю жизнь. Раньше или позже они увянут."

"Некоторые говорят, что они хотят попробовать дзадзэн, чтобы стать лучшими людьми. Они хотят стать лучшими "людьми" с помощью дзадзэн – какая глупость! Как могут "люди" стать чем-то лучше?
Они говорят: "Я хочу стать лучшим человеком с помощью дзадзэн!"
Дзадзэн – не воспитание для того, чтобы быть человеком. Дзадзэн означает покончить с человеком.
Люди говорят: "Дзэн означает иметь пустой ум, не так ли?"
Ты не будешь иметь пустой ум, пока не умрешь.
Другие верят, что с помощью дзадзэн всё станет лучше. Чушь! Дзадзэн означает забыть "лучше" и "хуже".
Ты не получишь чаевых за свой дзадзэн."

"Стать Буддой" и "испытать сатори" с помощью дзадзэн означает бегать за чем-либо. Дзадзэн означает прекратить хотеть "стать Буддой" и "испытать сатори"."

"Достичь "сатори" с помощью практики – так себе это представляют в миру. Но какую бы сутру ты ни читал, там такого не стоит: ни один Будда не стал Буддой с помощью практики. Будды с самого начала были Буддами.
Мы сейчас не начинаем практиковать, чтобы позже получить "сатори". С давних времен каждый из нас, людей, уже Будда, которому всего хватает. Мы это просто когда-то забыли, заблудились и теперь делаем вокруг этого много шума. Наша практика состоит в том, что мы практикуем Будду, которым мы на самом деле уже давно являемся.
В традиции Будд и патриархов просто сидеть, не означает сидеть с желанием стать Буддой. Если ты думаешь, что есть Будда или сатори вне дзадзэн и пытаешься его схватить, то занимаешься идолопоклонством. Буддистская практика означает манифестировать Будду в практике. Если ты ищешь его где-нибудь вовне, то просто бегаешь за идолом.
"Что означает путь Будды? Это означает стать Буддой!"
Это враньё. Путь Будды означает практиковать путь Будды.
Дзадзэн означает просто сидеть, даже не думая о становлении Буддой.
Когда ты практикуешь дзадзэн, ты достигаешь путь, даже если ты этого абсолютно не замечаешь."

----------

Александр Ш (17.11.2009)

----------


## Aiker

> не забуду и сейчас ))
> читаете Лао цзы, импонирует физическое бессмертие, ищете общий знаменатель, попробуете позу всадника... - но при чем тут дзэн ?
> 
> Посмотрите как Ваш ум бегает, причем бегает от себя ! дзадзэн это сидеть без ожиданий, мечт и ощущения счастья, это БЫТЬ, это взять за шкирку эту нетренированную обезьяну и посадить в дзадзэн, хотя лучше скажет Саваки-роси.
> 
> (не тратьте время на дао дэ цзин, перечитывайте Догена, Саваки - жизнь коротка ! если Ваша карма познакомила Вас с дзадзэн - вцепляйтесь в него всеми конечностями, зубами, - завтра мы умрем, ничто не вечно, всё проходит, иначе пред смертью будет горько...
> посмотрите, как из всего вокруг нас, живого и неживого, неумолимо сыпется прах; анджелина джоли, последняя модель мерседеса, костюм от кавалли, - всё буквально рассыпается в прах, 
> посмотрите на себя - сколько миллионов мыслей умерло уже в Вашем мозгу, а скольким еще придется умереть, сколько миллиардов клеток умерло в Вашем теле, а скольким еще предстоит умереть... и Вы тратите это время на размышления о физическом бессмертии, чтение Дао дэ цзин и поиск общего между дзэн и дао ? Два, садитесь ! )))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...


... Спасибо, Ануар.

----------


## Sanchin

Огромный респект, Ануар...
Немного многословно, но правильно

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Поменял. Я стал в 2 раза мудрее и умнее :Smilie: )))

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вот ум какой вертлявый, всегда найдет отмазку, лишь бы не видеть как обстоят дела на самом деле.


а как обстоят дела на самом деле?

----------


## ullu

> а как обстоят дела на самом деле?


Все явления и так пусты, чего этого достигать?

----------


## Aleksey L.

не знаю, не моя мысль ) 

есть как минимум два взгляда - либо ты порождаешь мир, либо его порождают другие (во втором случае ты - полностью зависимое существо) 

простые постулаты
1. наполнять смыслом то, что дОлжно, 
2. избавляться от того, что не пристало

----------


## Sanchin

Насчет порождаешь.. Круто. По моему он всегда был, просто те кто его породил об этом не знали

----------


## Юнонг

> не знаю, не моя мысль ) 
> 
> есть как минимум два взгляда - либо ты порождаешь мир, либо его порождают другие (во втором случае ты - полностью зависимое существо) 
> 
> простые постулаты
> 1. наполнять смыслом то, что дОлжно, 
> 2. избавляться от того, что не пристало


Либо-либо? 

Можно породить множество миров в воображении.
Например, очень хорошо порождают миры трэш-музыканты. 
И публика тащится... Но секунда - нет ничего.

Можно смотреть как нечто порождается другими.
Видеть, как оно порождается и исчезает.

Если просто смотришь, то порождаешь, или находишься в зависимости?
Какая разница, какое ты существо...

----------


## Faradej

Насчет того изменил ли Дзен мою жизнь. Не изменил, обяснил.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Либо-либо? 
> 
> Можно породить множество миров в воображении.
> Например, очень хорошо порождают миры трэш-музыканты. 
> И публика тащится... Но секунда - нет ничего.
> 
> Можно смотреть как нечто порождается другими.
> Видеть, как оно порождается и исчезает.
> 
> ...


да вы, брат, философ ..

----------


## Faradej

> да вы, брат, философ ..


Зачем же оскроблять то?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Зачем же оскроблять то?


извините, не принял во внимание чувствительность некоторых дзэнцев.

----------


## Faradej

Опять оскорбил! Кто это чуствительный?!!  :Wink:

----------


## Владов

Типичный дзэнец - чувствительный философ?!?!..

----------


## ullu

> не знаю, не моя мысль ) 
> 
> есть как минимум два взгляда - либо ты порождаешь мир, либо его порождают другие (во втором случае ты - полностью зависимое существо) 
> 
> простые постулаты
> 1. наполнять смыслом то, что дОлжно, 
> 2. избавляться от того, что не пристало


Ты и в первом зависимое, от своих ядоф. По полной программе. Во втором тоже от них, а не от других.

----------


## Jonny

Привет Всем!!!  :Smilie: 
Поменял ли буддизм мою жизнь? - да, поменял, я стал меньше бояться, не считаю теперь себя ущербным, т.е. грубо говоря тупым и т.д., почти перестал врать(еще работаю над этим), стал менее агрессивным, почти не обращаю внимания на не хорошие слова людей, но не позволяю им лезть мне на голову, стал более спокойным в плохих ситуациях(это кстати дает мне очень большое преимущество, так как не мутнеет в глазах от гнева, когда дерешься, с кем-нибудь, все видно  :Smilie:  и считай всегда победитель и т.д.), в общем жизнь моя стала лучше: ум острее, люди добрее и т.д и т.п.
Всем желаю крепкого здоровья и мира в вашем  уме  :Smilie:

----------


## Faradej

Знаешь, столько позитива, что прям плохо стало  :Confused:  . Не перебрал ли ты с буддизмом?

----------


## Юнонг

> не знаю, не моя мысль ) 
> простые постулаты
> 1. наполнять смыслом то, что дОлжно, 
> 2. избавляться от того, что не пристало


1.
Наполнять - в этом искусственность.
Смыслом - в этом ложные измышления.
Должно - кто и кому обязан.

2.
Избавляться - в этом искуственность
Не пристало - исполнение заповедей, даже собственных, - ложный путь.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ты и в первом зависимое, от своих ядоф. По полной программе. Во втором тоже от них, а не от других.


ну и замечательно! я очень рад

----------


## Chantu

да видно уж ...у всех поменял, но не у всех понятно в какую сторону :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Faradej

А это имеет значение? Разясните плиз, я нуб в дзене.

----------


## ullu

> ну и замечательно! я очень рад


Рад тому, что зависим от ядоф??

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Рад тому, что зависим от ядоф??


это яды зависимы от меня (от ума). 
зависимость от ядов происходит, лишь когда тело-система становится ослабленной и сила воля или дух - ниже плинтуса

----------


## Aleksey L.

действие несет либо благие последствия, либо неблагие. 
если неблагие - то это неблагое действие (не искуссное) 
если благие - то благое. 

любое благое устремление приносит свои благие плоды, если волеустремление сильно и дух крепок и стоек. что же до ядов.... весь мир - яд, и каждый вправе найти себе свое лекарство или научиться, наконец, вполне употреблять этот ЯД. Или скромно делать свой мир и округу постепенно менее ядовитой и БЛАГОЙ.

----------


## Faradej

Дяденька *Chantu*, вы не хотите отвечать на мой вопрос?

----------


## Chantu

все что происходит...происходит так как оно должно произойти..
важно как меняется человек, 
1.становиться ли он более терпимым и спокойным по отношению к себе и другим.
2. видит ли он реально плоды практики...
по моим личным наблюдениям некоторые люди не верно понимают...или скорее не понимают то что они делают и тогда Дхарма не всегда становиться лекарством....есть одна сутра о том как правильно ловить змею.
Но если это лично не касается уважаемых практикующих братьев и сестер..то я буду рад :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

Важно не важно какая разница говорила королева из Алисы в стране чудес.  Плоды бесполезны как и личные наблюдения особенно касательно того что верно и правильно.  :Smilie:  Можно устроить и царскую охоту, но кто царь если Линь Цзы мёртв?
Отрубите различению голову!

----------


## Chantu

вот вы не простой человек, а все тудаже... кто царь если Линь Цзы мёртв?
старик то жив.... просто все отвергнуть, а соблюдать заповеди сложно....какими воротами идете?
Татхагата, как и старик Линь в сердцах многих творит чудеса мудрости и милосердия...до сих дней жива Дхарма...пока дымятся благовония на алтарях...
а видели бы вы глаза прихожан в Храмах Ханоя во время Весака....

----------


## Ноки

Не туда же. А в Вас! Храм не может быть разрушен если храм Вы!
Помните слова старика Линь: Как только вы открыли рот, я вижу вас насквозь.
Ворота те, в которых изначальный вопрос: В чём состоит основной смысл учения Будды? Отвечайте же!
Позволит Вам виртуальность интернета Вам сделать ЭТО?

----------


## Good

Бросьте вы все это.

///Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?///

Жизнь и так меняется каждое мгновение, от буддизма ли, или от чего-то другого. Но благодаря буддизму, видеть это непостоянство - значит видеть все свои ошибки и омрачения, которых раньше просто не замечал. 
Помогая другим, делаешь это как по привычке, а не из-за каких-либо своих собственных мыслей. 
Так меняет ли буддизм мою жизнь? 
Неведомо.

----------


## Faradej

Как неведомо? Ты же сам сказал, что меняет так же как и все остальное.

----------


## Ноки

> Но благодаря буддизму, видеть это непостоянство - значит видеть все свои ошибки и омрачения, которых раньше просто не замечал. 
> Помогая другим, делаешь это как по привычке, а не из-за каких-либо своих собственных мыслей.


 Брось и это!
Это не благодаря буддизму, а исключительно тебе! ;

----------


## Chantu

без сомненья для простых мирян у которых самадхи не постоянно(а ток-мо по праздникам) весь смысл стать совершенно мудрым и совершенно добрым....а потом уже обсуждать стариков...

----------


## Good

> Как неведомо? Ты же сам сказал, что меняет так же как и все остальное.


Сказал, но сказать - это уже ошибка. Однако Патриарх делал ошибки, чтобы помочь чувствующим существам. 
Пора попить чаю. :Smilie:

----------


## Faradej

Ну давай, иди. Я обычно пью его вечером.

----------


## Sanchin

Я когда просматриваю топики, очень часто идут ссылки на того на сего, даже на Будду....
А причем тут Будда? и какова его связь с дзен?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Я когда просматриваю топики, очень часто идут ссылки на того на сего, даже на Будду....
> А причем тут Будда? и какова его связь с дзен?


"Однажды Будда стоял перед собранием народа па Пике Грифов. Все люди ждали, когда он начнет учить пробуждению (дхарма), но Будда молчал. Прошло уже довольно много времени, а он еще не вымолвил ни единого слова, в руке его был цветок. Глаза всех людей в толпе были обращены к нему, но никто так ничего и не понял. Потом один монах посмотрел на Будду сияющими глазами и улыбнулся. И Будда сказал: «У меня есть сокровище видения совершенной Дхармы, волшебный дух нирваны, свободной от нечистоты реальности, и я передал это сокровище Махакашьяпе». Этим улыбающимся монахом оказался как раз Махакашьяпа, один из великих учеников Будды. Миг пробуждения Махакашьяпы случился, когда Будда вознес над головой цветок. Монах увидел цветок таким, какой тот есть, и получил «печать сердца», если применить терминологию дзен. Будда передал свое глубокое понимание от сердца к сердцу. Он взял печать своего сердца и сделал ею оттиск на сердце Махакашьяпы. Махакашьяпа пробудился благодаря цветку и своему глубокому восприятию.

Так, согласно дзэн, началась традиция прямой («от сердца к сердцу») передачи пробуждения от учителя к ученику. В Индии от таким образом пробуждение, передавалась в течение двадцати восьми поколений наставников от Махакашьяпы до самого Бодхидхармы - 28-го патриарха буддийской школы созерцания (инд. дхьяна) в Индии и первого патриарха буддийской школы Чань в Китае." (с)

Полный текст тут

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Буддизм не изменил мою жизнь, но отношение к ней изменил радикально.

----------


## Sanchin

Мне просто интересно, а почему именно 28 а не 56 или 112? И вообще кто сказал, что он первый?
Вы просто это утверждаете, но не знаете. Вы ссылаетесь на тексты - они изначально врут.

Это как в анекдоте:
Звонок по телефону.
- Изя, это ты? 
- Да, Абрам, а что случилось?
- Ты не знаешь, что нашли в этом Карузо? И шепелявит, и картавит и слуха нет?
- А ты что слушал, Карузо?
- Да нет, мне Мойше только что по телефону напел...

Дзен - в моем примитивном понимании, это умение находиться в данное время в данном месте. Кто и каким путем приходит к этому - это всегда субъективно. Почему-то Дзен, напрямую связывают с буддизмом, а никто и не задумывается, что вполне вероятно, буддизм обратил внимание на практики дзен когда они были уже отработаны воинами. Никто не оспаривает широкое применение дзен, например ниндзя, а тем более оспаривать эффективность их применения. Ниндзя были и есть жесткие приктики. Все что не работало - просто забывалось.
Но я не в курсе, что ниндзя были адептами буддизма... Может я ошибаюсь, поправьте.

Я вообще не воспринимаю дзен, как какое-то ответвление, какой-то религии. Дзен - это образ жизни. Я уверен, что могу частично разьяснить ключевое понятие дзен, за довольно короткий промежуток времени. При одном условии - адепт должен быть готов умереть или получить тяжкие телесные повреждения, без каких либо претензий ко мне.
Если скорость не важна, то тяжких может и не быть. Но больно будет долго.
И тем не менее - это только малая часть. Так как после понимания появляется больше вопросов, чем ответов.

Хотя, может быть по сути понимания вопроса и методов его решения дзен как то и связан с буддизмом. Но мне это не интересно. Подчеркну - это моё личное мнение

----------


## Ersh

> Дзен - в моем примитивном понимании, это умение находиться в данное время в данном месте.


Непонятно, зачем для этого нужно какое-то умение. Все предметы вседа находятся в том месте, где они находятся. Они - дзен?

----------


## Ersh

> Вы ссылаетесь на тексты - они изначально врут


Еще одно подобное высказывание - и бан.

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2009), Маша_ла (06.11.2009)

----------


## Sanchin

Нечто действительно находится там где находится, проблема в том, что мы не находимся в этом месте. Так вот именно *умение* находится "здесь и сейчас", это дзен. И для этого совсем не нужно знать что такое парамита и хинаяна (это с другой ветви).
Дзен это не только сидение в дзадзен и знание крутых терминов и слов. Точнее совсем не это, это инструменты, а то то что ваяется при помощи этого - скорее всего дзен, но не факт.
И еще. Дзен - это не теория, это жесткая правда жизней.

А по поводу того что написанное - истина, почитайте. Новый и Ветхий заветы, Коран и Тору. Все эти книги утверждают, что они и только они говорят правду... Только она какая то разная у всех...

И вообще, откуда такая страсть, всех загнать в удобное для кого-то русло. Я никого не оскорбил. И если вы, уважаемый, как то объясните мне, что все что написано это истина или правда, то, возможно, я соглашусь

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый, речь идет не о "всем, что написано", а о буддийских текстах, если не ошибаюсь. Регистрируясь, Вы обязались соблюдать Правила форума. Ничего личного. И спорить со мной бесполезно.

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2009)

----------


## Юн Синь

Намо Амито Фо!  :Smilie: 
...нет ни буддизма, ни не-буддизма, ни эго, ни не-эго, ни трансформации, ни отсутствия трансформации, ни лекарства, ни отсутствия лекарства 
...из ничего ничего не выходит и никуда не девается...  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Намо Амито Фо! 
> ...нет ни буддизма, ни не-буддизма, ни эго, ни не-эго, ни трансформации, ни отсутствия трансформации, ни лекарства, ни отсутствия лекарства 
> ...из ничего ничего не выходит и никуда не девается...


То, что говорится в Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутра - это не о буддизме, ни о эго, ни о трансформации, не о лекарстве, не о ничем.

Сутра Сердца написана точно и ясно. Речь в ней идет об уме, а не о том, что этот ум воспринимает с помощью органов чувств.

Самые первые слова: Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара, практикуя глубоко праджняпарамиту, воспринимает что ПЯТЬ СКАНДХ ПУСТЫ, и спасен от всех страданий и несчастий.

Речь идет о том, что пусты пять скандх, а не о том, что нет ничего. Этот текст - очень точная инструкция к практике, каждая строка, каждое слово имеет смысл. Есть несколько опущенных  моментов "от зрения и до области сознания", где предполагается перечисление шести сфер чувств. Но для понимания этих строк достаточно минимального обучения, знания двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого возникновения и тридцати шести факторов ума.

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.11.2009)

----------


## Санчо

> Намо Амито Фо! 
> ...нет ни буддизма, ни не-буддизма, ни эго, ни не-эго, ни трансформации, ни отсутствия трансформации, ни лекарства, ни отсутствия лекарства 
> ...из ничего ничего не выходит и никуда не девается...


буддизм не изучает мир вне сознания человека... он занимается субъективной реальностью...
и мы не можем объективно судить о том, что из чего выходит и куда девается  :Smilie:

----------


## Юн Синь

Не объективно не судить...не судить не объективно...ничего же нет...так кому (или чему?) и о чем (или о ком?) судить (или не судить?)  :Smilie: 
...и беседы нашей тоже...  :Smilie:

----------


## Санчо

бывает...

----------


## Dondhup

Необходимо различать относительную и абсолютную истины, иначе легко впасть в крайности нигилизма или веры в независимое существование.

----------


## Юн Синь

Ну, если Юн Синь не будет отходить от темы, то можно сказать, что буддизм при помощи Учителя помог мне перейти в состояние дремы из состояния сна =)

----------


## Masha Gorbatiuc

Буддизм не меняет человека, он - отсекает все мешающие чувства.

----------


## Aion

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Не знаю.

----------


## Bastiliy

Скорее он дал мне понять что такое жизнь

----------


## Lara

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Вряд ли.

----------


## Шавырин

"Поменял ли буддизм мою жизнь?"(c)
Какую из?..?,

----------


## Артемб

Строго говоря, напишу не по теме.Мою жизнь буддизм не менял. Изменилось мое осознание и видение. До  этого я создал для себя Ад, где был и Сатаной и жертвой в одном лице, был зол, раздражителен, жесток, туп, упрям, противоречия копились, отношения запутывались в какой-то гордиев узел... Я злился на себя, на родных и близких, на друзей,на людей, мог долго пережевывать свою злобу на то что кто-то сказал/сделал/подумал....Напряжение  я мог сбросить только в тренировках - я качался и занимался единоборствами до болей в суставах, спине... страх и злость гнали меня как взмыленую лошадь, боясь остановится и захлебнуться в своем дерьме и поту...заработал спротивные хронические травмы колена, плеча и спины... но  не останавливался, ибо боялся что ненависть сожрет меня... но так и было... и вот когда радикулит трахнул так, что я не мог без болей встать с дивана, появился вынужденный просвет в тренировках . Я пошел на выставку фотографий посвященных тибету и непалу, еле отстоял а потом кое-как сел в уголке, потому что от боли в спине хотелось выть...Тогда поразила меня улыбка тибетского отшельника, от нее веяло такой добротой что из меня вышибло слезу...я не понимал как можно быть таким счастливым....(Строго говоря Буддизм был не первой моей религией..ранее я пытался найти себя в Христианстве..пото горькое разочарование и как результат крайняя форма отрицания -Сатанизм...Уже тогда была попытка воссе не испытывать эмоций, сознание о смерти культивировалось, тогда же и ушел страх...Я даже хотел умереть, дабы все прекратить...потом Язычество...Где-то в подсознании мелькало слово "буддизм", подсознание выхватывало его из отрывков фраз по телевизору,газет и журналов, что-то шевелилось во мне но как будто чувствовало - не время... ) после выстави начал читать..... и почти сразу сердце начало трепетать - вот же оно, вот, то к чему ты шел всю жизнь, для чего рождался...Это было мое второе важное событие в жизни. (первое - находка своей второй половинки) По мере того как я познавал мир вновь, (Как тут Правильно писал БТР)приходило осознание, которое перемежовывалось с большими и малыми сатори, многое, если почти не все уже было испытано/ощущено ранее, но этому не придавалось никакого значения..так лишь отмечалось сознанием как некий вывод/мысль...Теперь все иначе...и что интересно: а что изменилось? я тот же, жизнь та же... и в то же время она желанна и прекрасна/безобразна и многообразна....

----------


## Артемб

Вот это фото  /Автор - Малков Сергей г.Миасс /

----------

Ануруддха (20.02.2009), Бо (03.11.2009), Юань Дин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Мою жизнь буддизм не менял. Изменилось мое осознание и видение."
Как будто жизнь человека определяется не его состоянием ума  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (10.05.2009)

----------


## Артемб

истину глаголешь!

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вот это фото  /Автор - Малков Сергей г.Миасс /


Дхарма - самое действенное лекарство, ибо лечит причину, а не следствие.

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

А,может,Ваша жизнь изменила буддизм?

----------


## Кайрат

Странное ощущение, что это я уже знал. Чувство Возвращения

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## DraviG

> Буддизм - Это эволюция сознания человека.


Помоему это просто слово. 
Но автор задал вопрос... ты хочешь ответить на него или поиграть в "это"?
можно открыть блокнот и писать там до бесконечности буддизм это... и чередовать знаки. 

А можно попытаться понять смысл который вложил автор... понять вопрос автора. 

По теме.
Хм... конечно же да.
Если буддизм не изменил чью-то жизнь то это было что угодно только не буддизм.

----------


## Бел

Угу, изменил. И жизнь, и меня, и людей вокруг потихоньку меняет, и так далее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Турецкий

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


однажды я многое осознал. видел и ощутил многое. мне было вполне понятно - что это было - однако в то время я особо и не задумывался о буддизме. Спустя время я практиковал то - что оказалось называется медитацией. Причем выясненное для себя понимание процесса - которым воспользовалось немало достаточно уже людей - позже лишь узнал - что называется в буддизме безобъектной медитацией.

Честно говоря - жаль стало - что просто ранее не попалось мне никакой информации ни о медитации, ни о многом другом - потому что по сути в принципе я лишь открыл для себя то - что давно было известно и описано. Хотя с другой стороны - это лишний раз для меня указывало на то, что коли уж информация разных источников - в первую очередь - осознанная мною лично и непосредственно - совпадает с описанием многих других - значит это истинно.

Позже (сравнительно недавно) - знакомство с терминами, техниками, традициями буддизма - лишь подтверждало раз за разом полученные мной сведения в ходе ранних медитативных состояний (когда я особо и не знал - что именно медитацией все это и является). И все более четким контуром проясняется многое.

Включая и тот факт - что в отличие от непосредственно практик медитаций буддизма - людям чаще попадаются разные практики и откровения от разных гуру - зачастую повергая людей в пучину умопомрачения - ведь я и сам о таких состояниях слышал разве что в ключе "астральных путешествий" и разных "магов".

Однако можно считать - что мне повезло, т.к. мои практики были как бы неосознанными - вернее даже от безысходности ситуации того моего психологического состояния далее которого простиралась психологическая пропасть и безразличие к всему сущему, включая и само свое существование - и это сказалось своеобразно - несмотря на страх первых медитативных практик - довольно с глубоким уходом от самого себя вглубь и вширь мироздания - страх от растворения в этом пространстве рассеялся вместе с безразличием к самому себе. И сменяясь безличным вниманием к окружению - все более мои принципы стали приближаться к тем - что гораздо позже я узнал из принципов буддизма.

Таким образом буддизм (если уж так считать - то дзен-буддизм) изменил мою жизнь радикально когда-то и меняет и поныне - правда на более осознаваемом уровне. Хотя каких-то новых откровений из книг я до сих пор не почерпнул свыше тех, что когда-то осознал - но это осознание более приобретает очертания и каждый раз убеждает меня в том, что истина - едина - независимо от источника и что пути к ней у разных людей несколько различны - так или иначе ведя почти к одному и тому же - если конечно не принимать во внимание кучу сект и учений - которые вводя души людей во смятение - удаляют людей от пробуждения их сознания.

Мое осознание этого мира сейчас рихтуется и уточняется - вернее сказать - уточняю то - как называется словами то - что некогда осознал-видел-ощущал. И четко сказать могу - что буддизм - наиболее близок к пониманию того - что я знаю о мироздании (как бы мало ни знал о нем - но часто достаточно - чтобы отличить истинную информацию от ложной в разных учениях и книгах).

такова краткая ситуация обращения моего взора к буддизму - который и поныне не потерял актуальность в моих глазах - несмотря на попадающиеся нападки со стороны тех, кто считая себя знатоком буддизма - не считает полезным и необходимым придерживаться основных положений буддизма.

Хочу сказать сразу - не стану особо что-то обсуждать на тему своей истории - это моя история, моя жизнь, мой опыт и мой путь - и прежде чем пытаться что-то сказать - подумайте, что вы можете сказать настолько мне полезное, а равно и другим по сути моей истории - что сможет вызвать понимание сути явлений этого мира превыше описанного в разных источниках буддизма.

Хотя я предвижу ряд реплик на этот топик - все же рекомендую заранее придерживаться принципа невмешательства (хотя когда и кого эти слова останавливали на таких форумах) 

И все же - рекомендую воздержаться от критики - а рекомендации свои - не возводить в ранг абсолюта (с коим у меня особые отношения понимания - скажем так)

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Ccergoo

А я только вот в свои 47 лет, а мне сейчас именно столько и приступаю к его изучению и осознанию.
 До этого было все - и Атеизм, и Христианство, и Кришна,  и Ведические знания с которыми я до сих пор не пытаюсь быстро расстаться.
 Одна Аюрведа чего стоит - хотя бы для лечения своего организма и помощи другим людям.
 :Cool:

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Как только соприкоснулась с Буддизмом, моя жизнь стала прекраснее. На 100 %.
А по принятию Прибежища - удивительной.

----------

Ната (04.11.2009)

----------


## Алексий

Я как-то активнее стал перебирать лапками...

----------


## Palmo

Изменил. Когда я была маленькой и ничего не знала о Тибете, буддизме, рисовала красивый замок, который приходил мне во сне. Белый, с лестницами на внешней стороне. Много раз снился, много раз рисовала. Спустя 10 лет я увидела этот дворец в книге о буддизме, дворец Потала. С тех пор буддизм меняет мою жизнь, и наверное жизнь тех людей, которые рядом со мной).

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Как только соприкоснулась с Буддизмом, моя жизнь стала прекраснее. На 100 %.
> А по принятию Прибежища - удивительной.


Анечка, судя по этой теме - не заметно.
Сори. :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Анечка, судя по этой теме - не заметно.
> Сори.


Вы извиняетесь за то что вам это не заметно или за то что вы сказали что вам это незаметно? Или за что-то другое?

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы извиняетесь за то что вам это не заметно или за то что вы сказали что вам это незаметно? Или за что-то другое?


За то, что залез на личную територию.

----------


## Джыш

> За то, что залез на личную територию.


С чего вы взяли, что вы туда залезли?  :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> С чего вы взяли, что вы туда залезли?


А почему это Вам интересно, а не Ане? :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Флудить - в личку! :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> А почему это Вам интересно, а не Ане?


Почему это мне интересно, не знаю. А с чего вы взяли что это неинтересно Ане?



> Флудить - в личку!


Есть, командир!  :Smilie: 
Так вы не ответили на вопрос, ответьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Изменил, теперь я не бью мух как раньше.

----------

Манечка (29.05.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Изменил, теперь я не бью мух как раньше.


=)))))))))) --

-- а мне за мышами нравится погоняться =))))) - как я понимаю котяр... ... =))))) - 

Правда интересен сам процесс - конечная цель как-то не очевидна... :Cry:  ...

... ну вот как-то так ... :Cool:

----------


## Турецкий

> Анечка, судя по этой теме - не заметно.
> Сори.


мм... осмысление не всегда приходит сразу обо всем... 

А вот когда человек начинает осознавать некие сущности этой реальности - неизбежно возникают и такие вопросы...

Буддизм на самом деле если разобраться - довольно ужасная религия =))) - ведь требует от каждого человека ОСОЗНАНИЯ, а не рабского поклонения или почитания непонятно чего (в отличие от многих религий как таковых).

Она осознает то, что ей нужно чуть позже - имейте терпение =)))

А до тех пор - самое лучшее - просто передать ей (да и прочим людям - ведь вопросы по сути одинаково волнуют многих) -  свой опыт в неком вопросе - если уж некий вопрос возник и тревожит сознание...

P.S. имхо - для модерации - я иду вам навстречу - однако мой стиль общения - это мой стиль общения - прошу это учесть.

----------

Palmo (07.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (07.11.2009), Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> С чего вы взяли, что вы туда залезли?


Отношение к близким через призму "отношения к буддизму" (если это можно так назвать) для меня лично - интимная территория.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Ничего Вы не залезли ни на какую личную территорию, Сергей А !
Я сама вынесла свои страхи на всеобщее обозрение.
Пытаюсь меняться в соответствии с советами Сангхи.

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Турецкий

> Ничего Вы не залезли ни на какую личную территорию, Сергей А !
> Я сама вынесла свои страхи на всеобщее обозрение.
> Пытаюсь меняться в соответствии с советами Сангхи.


иногда надо не пытаться, а делать. Если нечто не получается сделать - значит нечто идет не так: то ли метода не та, то ли желания нет, то ли время не пришло.. -- остальное уже дал в своих ответах по теме.

разгляди свои страхи - осознай их внутри себя - и тогда они покинут тебя. ты можешь это сделать - хотя никто не сказал - что это так уж просто -- но вполне осуществимо и реально возможно. у тебя уже есть нечто - что является тобой - осталось это осознать. (вот порой скажу что-то - и сам не пойму - чего ж сказал...)

----------

Аня Приходящая (08.11.2009)

----------


## Иджа

Жизнь вообще меняется... 
А человек идущий путем духовного развития, ощущает это вне зависимости от пути.

----------


## Нея

В меняющуюся жизнь может прийти буддизм, а может и не прийти  :Wink:

----------


## Eugeny

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...82%D1%8C%D1%8F

----------


## Иджа

> В меняющуюся жизнь может прийти буддизм, а может и не прийти


А не суть важно прийдет буддизм или не прийдет, в этом рождении  :Wink:  
И вообще буддизм или не буддизм тоже не важно. 
Важно что верующему в Бога - нет Бога, а не верующему - есть Бог.  :Wink:

----------


## Sam

Поменял.

----------


## Алик

Пытаюсь жить , как завещал великий Дзен - т.е. идти прямым путем к великой цели :Smilie:  Если раньше помалкивал в тряпочку, то сейчас начал огрызаться на то, что считаю несправедливым. Плюс интересы поменялись - раньше книги читал и ящик смотрел,  сейчас все больше медитирую...

----------

Sam (07.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Мой отчет по буддийской практике - в дневнике

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Поменял ли буддизм вашу жизнь?


Буддизм просто показался мне самой закономерной религией Если не нравится слово религия, то могу сказать учением. Буддизм, джайнизм - самые мирные учения. Меня, прежде всего, подкупила речь одного монаха, которую я слышал в его коротком интервью. Приблизительно так: 
- почему ваша школа не ведет активной миссионерской деятельности?
- Зачем? Если человек думает о построении мира, то он сам придет к Дхарме. А все те люди, которых мы сможем привлечь другими способами, будут подобны ветру.

Кроме того, в других религиях нет таких проработанных техник по самосовершенствованию. А вообще к буддизму меня тянуло с самого детства. Меня всегда тянуло на восток. Прежде всего в Индию.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.07.2012)

----------


## SlavaR

Поменял. Работал техдиректором в крупной международной компании, сейчас - ночным сторожем в местной амбулатории) семейная жизнь была на грани развала, сейчас жена очень довольна...тока у меня бывает прям паника - не хочу перерождаться.

----------

Алексей Каверин (21.07.2012), Кунсанг (21.07.2012)

----------


## Георгий Юдин

Это не имеет никакого значения

----------

